# Como hacer un subwoofer con WAF aceptable (La carpintería del Dr."Z")



## Dr. Zoidberg

Resulta que hace poco tiempo decidí(mos) limpiar la zona de mi casa donde suelo montar los baffles y amplificadores y hacer algunos trabajos tipo "bricolage". Resulta que este espacio es un "descanso de escalera" interno a la casa, y dado que la cantidad de cachivaches y demás yerbas que habían sido amontonadas durante los últimos 4 años habían transformado esa zona en "altamente peligrosa para uso humano" , mi esposa ya me había dado el ultimátum típico: "o limpiás ESO o se va todo a la basura" y como habían cosas interesantes amuchadas por ahí, decidí tomarme el trabajo de limpiar todo y que quedara mas o menos decente a la vista y al uso.
Pero claro... la física no puede desafiarse impunemente, y las cosas que antes ocupaban espacio y que no fueron víctimas de mi desdén había que usarlas o guardarlas o ubicarlas en algún lugar donde no molestaran. Por supuesto, las dos ultima opciones no eran totalmente factibles por que requerían CREAR espacio nuevo, cosa que por el momento no estoy dispuesto a hacer, así que *hay que usarlas* .

Bueno.. antes de seguir, así quedó el espacio una vez limpio y provisto de un pequeño mueble que me regaló mi madre por que ya no lo usaba (del que no se vé mucho a la derecha):



Y estas son las cosas que ocupaban mas espacio (hay algunas mas grandes, pero esas las puedo tirar a la basura sin extrañarlas mucho):

1- La vieja caja que usaba para medir parlantes, y que gracias a Juan Filas, al ARTA y a los servicios de una balanza de precisión de la UNSJ pasó violentamente al desuso 



2- Una tapa de MDF de 18mm de la cual no recuerdo su origen  (es la base de las fotos siguientes)

3- Un parlante MOON L1230 que es el gemelo del que usé en el otro subwoofer pero que hasta ahora no tenía ningún uso (7 años tirado por ahí ).



Con todo esto disponible se me ocurrió armar otro subwoofer para el living de mi casa, que sería ubicado en un lugar muy poco aprovechado (y casi invisible). El asunto es que si ponía otro sub sin utilidad extra que hacer vibrar todo , las posibilidades de aceptación de la patrona se verían seriamente comprometidas, así que me llegó la luz de la iluminación  por que encontré una lámpara de mesa que no se usaba (de hecho está "puesta" arriba de un mueble de casi 2 mts de alto) y me dije:

"_*Que tul si armo un subwoofer de tipo down-firing (parlante hacia abajo) y le pongo unas patas para que salga el sonido y que de paso parezca una mesita???*_"

Si lo hago así, podría ponerle un vidrio arriba y sobre él colocar la lámpara de mesa que encontré, y de esta forma quedaría todo "bien pechocho", y en un único lugar juntaría varias cosas grandes y lograría algo vistoso y útil (bue... esto de *"útil"* es cuestionable... ). La foto es de la lámpara... que es bastante aparatosa, pero me resulta agradable...




Con esto en mente, seguí revolviendo las porquerías y encontré un conector para cables de parlante que estaba enterrado entre un montón de papeles y maderas , pero tuve que salir de compras para conseguir unas patas de plástico para muebles que me costaron 5 "obamas blue", tal como se ven en la foto:




Entonces la idea final que hay que llevar a cabo es la siguiente: _"Armar un subwoofer down-firing con un parlante MOON de 12", que suene lo más parecido posible al otro subwoofer que ya tengo, y que de paso sirva como una pequeña mesa donde se pueda colocar una lámpara"_. Y esto es algo mas o menos como lo de este esquema:

​ 

Técnicamente ahora van a existir dos subs físicamente separados cerca de 3.5 mts para "suavizar" la respuesta de la sala en bajas frecuencias. Por suerte, no tengo que hacer más que armar el sub y un PCB de la LT para llevar la respuesta sub a una f0=19.5 Hz con un Q0=0.5, que es la misma figura de polos y ceros que tiene el otro subwoofer, y que debería asegurar un sonido muy similar. El ampli que usa el sub viejo, por ahora, es uno de 80+80W conectado en BTL, así que hay que desmontar el BTL y operar cada canal por separado... uno para cada sub, pero no hay necesidad de armar ningún ampli nuevo. En cuanto a la LT, tampoco hay problema eléctrico, ya que los filtros _*de este tema*_ que excitan los subs son dos FPB cuyas salidas están sumadas con resistencias, así que hay que desmontar "la suma" y enviar cada salida a su propia LT. El único problema que puede haber es que no quepa el PCB en la caja de los filtros  pero ya tengo algunas ideas en mente.

Lo primero que hacemos es medir el parlante MOON usando el módulo LIMP del ARTA, y los resultados son los siguientes:

Ambas curvas de impedancia:


Y los parámetros resultantes:



Ahora hay que hacer la simulación en el WinISD para ver donde se van la fs y el Qtc para estimar si la corrección con la LT es factible a los valores necesarios, de lo que sale esto:



Debe quedar claro que acá no se trata de "elegir" la mejor caja posible, sino de usar la que ya tengo y enderezar la respuesta de baja frecuencia usando electrónica... y acá es cuando comenzamos a alabar a Don S. Linkwitz  . 

Bueno, esta es la estimación de la corrección LT en base a los resultados del WinISD, y muestran que la corrección es completamente factible a expensas de una mayor demanda de potencia en el ampli que lo excita... pero eso ya lo sabíamos *de antes*...




Luego seguiremos con mas detalles, pero ahora hay que ponerse a lijar, fresar y pintar  


Estaba revolviendo algunos papeles y encontré algo que analicé para este sub pero que por algun raro motivo me olvidé de escribir al principio de este tema.

Cuando se usa un subwoofer en modo "down-firing", el cono del parlante sufre el efecto de la fuerza de la gravedad y queda desplazado de su posición de equilibrio, _corriéndose en dirección al piso_. Para mantener la simetría del desplazamiento del cono a lo largo de todo su recorrido, *se sugiere* *que este corrimiento del cono de su posición de reposo (también conocido como sag) sea menor o igual al 5% de Xmax*.

Claro... el problema es calcular cuanto vale este sag para un parlante dado, cosa de poder saber si este parlante que vamos a usar puede ser colocado en posición down-firing o nó. Buscando en diyaudio.com *encontré un link* que tenía información interesante .

Para calcular el sag del parlante hay que conocer sus parámetros T/S y algunos parámetros de "señal fuerte", tales como la Xmax. Entonces podemos calcular:

[LATEX]\%Sag = 981000 / (Xmax * ( 2 * PI * Fs)^2) = 24849 / (Xmax * Fs^2)[/LATEX]​

donde _Xmax está en mm_ y _Fs está en Hz_.

En el caso de mi parlante resulta:

[LATEX]\%Sag = 24849 / (4 mm * 31.36 Hz^2) = 6.31\%[/LATEX]

que muestra que este parlante no es (muy) apropiado para montaje down-firing, pero tampoco esta taaan lejos del valor aceptable, aunque hubiera sido lindo que fuera menor al 5%.

De todas formas, dicen que los parlantes de medio pelo tienen Xmax asimétrico, y que es mas pequeño hacia el lado del imán, y si eso es cierto, este sag "podría" beneficiarlo.. Yo no tengo otra alernativa que usarlo en down-firing, pero si alguien quiere hacer lo mismo, debería revisar el sag del parlante antes de encararlo.


----------



## AntonioAA

Yendo a cuestiones mas serias y tratando de aportar algo , siempre me gustóy sorprendio el rendimiento de mi sub Yamaha ( es un 8" !! ) .
Les muestro el dispositivo que tiene en la parte inferior ... yo supongo que tiene que producir un efecto    "horn" o de compresión ..... 
Siempre estuve muy tentado de experimentarlo pero no he tenido oportunidad. 
Considero que seria "muy top" y quedaria "re monono" hacerle algo asi al nuevo proyecto 







Disclaimer: me referia a la Piramide ... no a las pelusas ( pese a que le pase un trapo antes de la foto )


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ese sub es bass-reflex?? Acordate que el mío es sellado... digo, por si hay que estimar algún patrón de comportamiento...

La verdad es que no tengo NPI de como se puede calcular ese "difusor" ni por qué está ahí...


----------



## AntonioAA

Es bass reflex , si ... pero no creo que tenga que ver con el difusor .
Yo lo veo como una especie de horn ... o si queres como algo que "suaviza" o "canaliza" la salida . Pero esta interesante no?
Lo que se que con un 8" te hace temblar la panza !
"Es como las lentejas, si quieres la tomas , y sino las dejas " decia mi abuelita española....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Es posible quitar "la pirámide" esa??? Digo.. para probar cual es el efecto con y sin.
Y cuál es la altura de las "patas" del sub? Por que tal vez las patas sean cortas para mejorar la estética o lo que sea y entonces "el conito" sirva de cierta ayuda para ayudar a evitar nodos de presión en las cercanías del cono. De todas formas, con las longitudes de onda involucradas dudo mucho que tenga algún efecto acústico notable.


----------



## diegomj1973

La duda que me asalta es si la caja "down firing" puede llegar a comportarse como una caja pasabanda 4to orden, de darse una determinada separación de la caja sellada al piso (lo que generaría el volúmen por delante del parlante) y el espesor (no el largo) de las "patas" que separan el volúmen sellado del piso hagan la función del largo del tubo de sintonía (que iría en el volúmen por delante del parlante) y las distintas áreas conformadas entre las patas/piso/borde superior de toda la caja hagan la función del área del tubo de sintonía...







Saludos

PD: suponiendo que se disponga de 4 patas de separación, ¿el área total entre ellas/el piso/el borde superior de toda la caja no tendrá que ser similar a Sd, al menos?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

diegomj1973 dijo:


> La duda que me asalta es si la caja "down firing" puede llegar a comportarse como una caja pasabanda 4to orden, de darse una determinada separación de la caja sellada al piso (lo que generaría el volúmen por delante del parlante) y el espesor (no el largo) de las "patas" que separan el volúmen sellado del piso hagan la función del largo del tubo de sintonía (que iría en el volúmen por delante del parlante) y las distintas áreas conformadas entre las patas/piso/borde superior de toda la caja hagan la función del área del tubo de sintonía...


Es que no hay parecido real con una caja pasabanda . Parece que la "segunda caja" fuera la parte inferior, pero no hay volumen físico real por que está todo abierto por los cuatro costados, así que la caja no es una caja sino solo dos paredes y con eso no puede comportarse como un resonador de Helmholtz que a la larga es lo que requiere la parte bass-reflex de la pasabanda de 4º orden.



diegomj1973 dijo:


> PD: suponiendo que se disponga de 4 patas de separación, ¿el área total entre ellas/el piso/el borde superior de toda la caja no tendrá que ser similar a Sd, al menos?


Por que sería así???
La abertura "de las patas" en total es casi cuatro veces mayor que la Sd, pero no veo la relación...


----------



## AntonioAA

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Es posible quitar "la pirámide" esa??? Digo.. para probar cual es el efecto con y sin.
> Y cuál es la altura de las "patas" del sub? Por que tal vez las patas sean cortas para mejorar la estética o lo que sea y entonces "el conito" sirva de cierta ayuda para ayudar a evitar nodos de presión en las cercanías del cono. De todas formas, con las longitudes de onda involucradas dudo mucho que tenga algún efecto acústico notable.



La desarmada te la voy a deber ... no tengo la herramienta de Mr. Fogo ... la ranura de salida es "normal" , unos 5cm , las patas son redondeadas en su parte interior .


----------



## AntonioAA

Respecto a lo que dice diego ... no lo veo como pasabanda efectivamente, si como horn por mas que las longitudes de onda sean largas .
Pero insisto que me encantaria probarlo . Acepto donaciones de woofers para llevarlo a cabo.

Aca encontre un manualcito que mas o menos ilustra el efecto "QD bass" , que asi dice llamarse:

"QD-Bass (Quatre Dispersion Bass) technology uses down-firing drivers with square, pyramid-shaped reflective plates to radiate the sound efficiently in four horizontal directions. The reflective plates negate any effects caused by the floor surface and reduce resonance between sound waves reflected from the floor and the unit." 

http://web.tiscali.it/corbyale/foto ht/320.pdf

Puede tratarse de una etiqueta Pitufa ... pero bueh.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Es algo "parecido" a lo que papa dijo antes, pero insisto con las longitudes de onda.... y la dispersion omnidireccional de las mismas.


----------



## diegomj1973

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Es que no hay parecido real con una caja pasabanda . Parece que la "segunda caja" fuera la parte inferior, pero no hay volumen físico real por que está todo abierto por los cuatro costados, así que la caja no es una caja sino solo dos paredes y con eso no puede comportarse como un resonador de Helmholtz que a la larga es lo que requiere la parte bass-reflex de la pasabanda de 4º orden.



Estoy totalmente de acuerdo. Lo que sucede es que lo que me instaló la duda fue justamente la foto de las patas de los bass reflex de Antonio (que parecen tener como 5 x 5 cm de cuerpo cada una o algo así, que es como que bastante corpulentas parecen) y podrían asimilarse como a la función de 4 puertos de un largo unitario de 5 cm aprox. y de una área unitaria comprendida por el espacio entre dos de las 4 patas y la distancia entre el piso y el plano donde está montado el woofer. Habría que ver si esos 5 cm aprox. de largo de esos "tubos conformados por las patas" x el área que quede finalmente de cada uno de ellos no genere algún efecto como el de la pasabanda 4to orden. A eso, simplemente me refería.



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Por que sería así???
> La abertura "de las patas" en total es casi cuatro veces mayor que la Sd, pero no veo la relación...



Lo mencioné en un contexto más genérico y no necesariamente para tu caso particular, por el simple hecho de no provocar una posible turbulencia (por el venteo) si el área de salida fuese muy muy pequeña en relación a Sd.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Yo he visto alguno sostenido solo desde atrás y con un cono exponencial en vez de pirámide


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> "QD-Bass (Quatre Dispersion Bass) technology uses down-firing drivers with square, pyramid-shaped reflective plates to radiate the sound efficiently in four horizontal directions. The reflective plates negate any effects caused by the floor surface and reduce resonance between sound waves reflected from the floor and the unit."


Estuve leyendo un poco el PDF que linkeaste, y yo creo que con la "aparentemente" gigantesca excursión de los parlantes de esos subs (viste la foto???  ) y con un diámetro no-tan-grande, la cantidad de aire que deben mover es bastante grande pero concentrada en un área relativamente pequeña, así que parece lógica la necesidad de algo que desparrame el aire rápidamente y evite que el cono se vea "contenido" por sobrepresiones generadas localmente.

Aviso que esto es pura especulación basada solamente en la escasa información del PDF, y supongo que solo vale cuando le das rosca MAL al sub...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Aprovechando el feriado y para ir adelantando, me comí 3 ½ horas lijando, fresando y lijando, y haciendo un agujero para el conector...y  lijando...LPM.

Esto es lo que vá quedando (el conector solo está presentado, ya que va metido a presión y sellado con silicona):



Y esta es la tapa con el agujero y el rebaje:



Voy a tratar de comprar masilla para rellenar las cabezas de los tornillos y fondo blanco para madera para sellar el MDF y que quede bien la pintura, por que este no lo laqueo NI LOCO!! :loco: :loco:.

Y, por supuesto, voy a seguir lijando....


----------



## DOSMETROS

Para negro brillante impecable :






_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-507731879-epolux-steelcote-esmalte-epoxi-1-lt-_JM_

Se puede aplicar a pincel y nivela muy bien. Queda *como un piano *. Aunque lleva sus complicaciones .

No se puede aplicar con menos de 16ºC (no cataliza) 
Se debe preparar la cantidad justa a usar.
Se debe preparar 20 minutos antes del uso.

De todas maneras aprendí que _lo que me sobró ya mezclado_ *lo meto al freezer bien tapado y lo uso para la siguiente mano. *

. . . Después que le tomás la mano es una belleza* *


----------



## cyverlarva

Que buen proyecto Eduardo, si te sirve la opcion del carpintero pobre a la porosidad del MDF es cola diluida, a la segunda mano queda totalmente sellada, la opcion del carpintero pudiente es antioxido, la del carpintero estrella base blanca.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

cyverlarva dijo:


> Que buen proyecto Eduardo, si te sirve la opcion del carpintero pobre a la porosidad del MDF es cola diluida, a la segunda mano queda totalmente sellada, la opcion del carpintero pudiente es antioxido, *la del carpintero estrella base blanca*.


 
Hola cyver!
La del antioxido no la sabía  . A la cola diluída ya la he usado antes y anda bien, pero hay que ser cuidadoso con el espesor de las manos que le das. En un mueble para CD y DVD que hicimos con mi hijo, el MDF se chupaba lo que le echaras, y cuando conseguí con la cola que ya no absorbiera, tuve que lijar un poco por que tampoco se le pegaba la pintura  (si... ya sé... me recontra-pasé con la cola diluida). En los baffles chiquitos me pasó a la inversa: le puse bastante menos cola y el MDF ya casi no chupaba nada luego de la cuarta mano, pero cuando comencé a pintarlo le tuve que dar tres manos solo como base para estabilizar "el chupeteo de pintura" .
Reconozco que soy un desastre para pintar, así que recién compro la base blanca a $66 el litro (ví tarde tu mensaje ) así que voy a ver que onda cuando termine de poner enduido para tapar los agujeros y pegar la tapa.
Gracias!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ummmm , dónde nació lo del antióxido 

Resulta que hay un gremio de fabricantes de ataudes "Pami" , que son los mas baratos para los jubilados, incluidos en el servicio creo.

El ataud es de madera de pino *llena de nudos* , "lustrado" transparente (a propósito) y manijas de aluminio , un horror , creo que uno no se lo desearía al peor enemigo . . My God.

Al mismo cajón le dan una mano de antióxido diluido con nafta , y al "lustrarlo" queda color caoba y ya no se nota ningún nudo, además las mismas manijas de aluminio llevan un dorado (para 10 minutos). Jamón del medio 

Conclusión , el fabricante cobra solo una diferencia de digamos 100 pesos (10 dólares) entre uno y  otro modelo , en cambio en la casa de velatorios te cobran 2.000 pesos mas por el cambio (casi obligado) de caja 

Llamado urgente a la doméstica de Franchesco


----------



## locodelafonola

hola ....... gente ......  bueno les paso un consejo de mi difunto padre ........ carpintero ebanista .... desde chico .... si vamos a quitar la absorcion a una madera...(compuesta o natural ) ....antes de lustrar... pintar ...barnizar ..... etc .......  la solucion es ......  aceite de lino disuelto con kerosen .... 50% y 50% ... esa mezcla impermiabiliza ...... proteje ....... y cierra los poros  ....... prueben y despues me cuentan .... doy fe de ello ..... PD: dejen  secar un par de dias al menos unos ... 4 dias ...  antes de hacer algo ....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Un poco mas de trabajo...
Ahora estoy pegando los refuerzos para sujetar los T-Nuts que fijarán el parlante.





Los "refuerzos" son parte de otro rezago que apareció cuando limpiaba y es un recorte de tirante de pino de 20 x 20 mm que creo que usé cuando armé el otro sub  .

Estos son los T-nuts y los tornillos de 5/32".



Ahora hay que esperar que seque la cola de los refuerzos...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Que nadie se sienta . . . ofendido 

Para pegar *fuertemente* maderas, aglomerados y demases mdf y afines , conviene poner cola en ambas partes en el lugar correspondiente, con un pincel previamente mojado en agua , y dejar que "chupe" , luego de 5 minutos se vuelve a poner cola y ahí si se presentan ambas piezas y se clava , atornilla , prensa , etc.

No nos damos cuenta pero como todos los materiales esos absorven , puede quedar solo pegado por la cola que se desbordó y quedar vacío donde asientan.

Los carpinteros suelen tener cola pura para pegar y otra algo aguada para "sellar" , eso yo lo evito usando el pincel mojado


----------



## AntonioAA

buena la tuya, 2M ... si bien con la cola que compro ( de las mas comunes del mercado ) poniendo abundante cantidad y SIN PRENSAR DEMASIADO ... cuando seca la sacas si te ****** .....



Lo de los T-nuts esta buenisimo !! nunca los use porque no los he visto en mis proveedores . Lastima que no tengo proyectos en danza .
Me encantan las prensas y sargentos del Dr. ... se compro todos los chiches!! ... pero estan demasiado limpios!!! ( vengan a ver los mios )


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

@DOSMETROS:
La cola que he usado es escolar una marca BIC  por que tarde me dí cuenta que se acabó la Fortex que tenía. Esta es bastante espesa y aparenta no chuparse demasiado, y hasta donde he probado está recontra pegoteado, pero en un rato le saco el peso de encima y verifico que onda.

@AntonioAA:
Las prensas y sargentos son todos regalos de la patrona de tiempo inmemoriales (ella es previsora, yo no compro nada a menos que sea estrictamente necesario ) y tengo varios modelos más guardados para otras necesidades. También tengo tres prensas en escuadra para armar los baffles .


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ese detalle de previa encolada con cola algo aguada y reencolar me lo enseñó un mueblero de estilo. Más que nada para mesas , sillas , y demases que si hacen esfuerzos.

Otro detalle que me enseñó, es a no apretar las prensas a lo bestia ya que desaloja toda la cola


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Y hasta acá llegaremos por hoy y varios días mas...

Los refuerzos con los T-Nuts ya puestos y pegados con adhesivo de contacto:



Y ahora pegamos la tapa con cola...



y por si acaso le mandamos 12 tornillos  (los tornillos también son rezagos de cuando hice los primeros baffles hace como 8 años).



Ahora hay que esperar 24 horas antes de poner el enduido y lijar, pero estimo que van a ser mas de 24 hs...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ese detalle de previa encolada con cola algo aguada y reencolar me lo enseñó un mueblero de estilo. Más que nada para mesas , sillas , *y demases que si hacen esfuerzos.*


Vos crees que en un subwoofer sellado las "paredes" no sufren esfuerzos?
La única vez que le dí baile al otro sub, tuve que agregarle 4 tornillos al frente por que medio se aflojaron los que tiene (el frente no vá pegado como este por que es desmontable)


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , mas vale que los bafles se "inflan y desinflan" y hacen unos esfuerzos temibles, pero quise ser específico en cuanto a quien , y en relación a que me lo explicaba 

Saludos !


----------



## juanfilas

Que bien que biene esto Edu!
Hace mucho que ando con la idea de hacer una "mesita" subwoofer, pero realmente mi tiempo últimamente es 0 (y lamentablemente).
Espero que quede como creo que va a quedar 

Pd: con  el tema del sub de Antonio, y ese difusor... creo que hay bastante marketing ahí... pero bue... tal vez algún ruido aerodinámico elimina, o ayuda a que no se genere presión ahí... mas que eso, dudo que haga.

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hola Juan!!! Tanto tiempo!!!!!
Seee....me imaginaba que estabas hasta las manos con laburo y por eso no aparecías.
Este sub nació de analizar un poco el sub del Pluto+ de Linkwitz, pero como ya no podemos comprar afuera a menos que pagues precios exorbitantes y como tenía toda esta parva de cosas en mi casa ocupando espacio con riesgo de salir arrojadas al vacío... pues me dispuse a hacer algo y de paso "adornar" el living y recuperar la lamparita esa.
En fin... yo también espero que ande bien el invento, por que hace muuucho que no escucho un sub down-firing y nunca he medido uno, así que allá vamos a ver que pasa. En el peor de los casos, será una mesa de adorno y nada mas... 

Un abrazo!


----------



## AntonioAA

juanfilas dijo:


> Pd: con  el tema del sub de Antonio, y ese difusor... creo que hay bastante marketing ahí... pero bue... tal vez algún ruido aerodinámico elimina, o ayuda a que no se genere presión ahí... mas que eso, dudo que haga.
> 
> Saludos!



Hemos dicho basicamente lo mismo, Juan ... pero la idea al menos conceptualmente es atractiva ... yo la implementaria asi no sea la panacea


----------



## DOSMETROS

Éste combinado Telefunken de los 70', hecho en Alemania (y de recontra PM) , ya traia el o los sub apuntando al piso , no recuerdo si era uno o dos , y no recuerdo si estaban totalmente horizontales o algo apuntados hacia adelante. Y eso sonaba *muy* bien .

El padre de un amigo nos dejaba escuchar Pink Floyd ahí  y luego me había encargado que le pusiera cápsula magnética , para lo cual tuve que hacerle un pre 

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-511777091-combinado-telefunken-stereo-aleman-_JM_


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hoy tuve poco tiempo, pero algo hice desde ayer 

1- Sellado de la junta tapa-cuerpo con cola+polvo de MDF juntado del piso luego de lijar como descosido 



2- Sellado luego de la lijada con la orbital primero y luego con no-past a manopla...



.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Te quedó formidable ! 

 El mismo mueblero me enseñó que  no se mezcla la cola directamente con el aserrín .

Por el mismo motivo  , el aserrín chupa cola *a lo loco* y después queda con otra textura . . . "vidrioso" 

Su método era humedecer primero el aserrín con agua y luego agregarle un poco de cola .

 Éste mensaje de autodestruirá en  . . . 10 . . . 9 . . . 8 . . .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

JUA!!! Lo que sucede es que el hueco de la junta tenía mas de ½ mm por que el borde de la caja estaba cubierto con goma-eva para sellar cuando la usaba para medir parlantes y cuando lo saqué, tuve que lijar para quitar los restos y los bordes se "abananaron" un poco ya que 15mm de espesor es muy angosto para llevar siempre recto el taco de lijado.
Al centro estaba perfecto, pero un par de mm a cada lado de las paredes estaba mas rebajado y por eso quedó la junta "abierta", así que no bastaba solo con cola y poco polvo, sino que había que "engrudarlo" bastante y cuando probé diluirlo con un poquito agua quedaba demasiado flojo y se salía de la junta .

*Conclusión: *le metí cola sola con polvo de MDF y la mandé cuando estaba recién mezclada (tuve que preparar la mezcla como 6 veces). Luego le mandé una segunda mano mas liviana, pero ya la junta estaba casi llena.

*PD:* Ahora tengo que sellar por dentro, pero lo voy a hacer con los restos del sellador acrílico que me sobró de los otros baffles. Hay que reciclar de todo... jajajajajaja


----------



## juliangp

Muy lindo proyecto Dr., espero que le suene muy bien el Sub-mesa!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Te dió trabajo pero tiene buena pinta , buena terminación .

Yo voy a una carpintería conocida *a saquearle la bolsa de la aspiradora*  de la lijadora de banda


----------



## AntonioAA

Una gran solucion para esos casos ... es un liston en la junta , bien engrudado de cola .. No lo saca nadie ni pasa nada ....
Pregunto: solo tiene 15mm la caja? no le pusiste unas tremendas costillas para rigidizarla??? ...mas aun siendo cerrada .
Mis bafflecitos "titulares" son de 15 porque se acordaran que recicle una caja ... y aun no me convence su rigidez pese a ser mas chicos , reflex y haberle puesto una segunda capa de mdf con un metodo sui-generis que no recomiendo....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Pregunto: solo tiene 15mm la caja? no le pusiste unas tremendas costillas para rigidizarla??? ...mas aun siendo cerrada .


Tal vez debería haberle puesto, no por rigidez sino como refuerzo estructural... pero sucede que la evaluación preliminar "a ojímetro" indica que la pérdida de volumen interno es medio grande como para andar poniendo refuerzos, y como esa caja es lo único que hay y sin posibilidades de modificarla... pues bueno, así quedará 
De todas formas, en el uso normal de mi casa, las exigencias de potencia a muy bajas frecuencias (y por ende la presión generada internamente) no es frecuente, y si a eso se le suma la atenuación de -6 dB para el refuerzo del piso resulta "estimativamente" que noy hay mucha necesidad real de reforzarla.

En fin... es lo que hay... solo espero que no salga "caminando" ni la caja ni la lámpara...


----------



## AntonioAA

Lei alguna vez que Bose ( que no sera Linkwitz pero tiene desarrollos interesantes ) buscaba la "esfera radiante" , ahora no lo encuentro pero llego a hacer bafles esferoides llenos de parlantes ... por ahi logras algo de eso !!


----------



## locodelafonola

buenassssss ..... 





Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Hoy tuve poco tiempo, pero algo hice desde ayer
> 1- Sellado de la junta tapa-cuerpo con cola+polvo de MDF juntado del piso luego de lijar como descosido
> Ver el archivo adjunto 112766
> 2- Sellado luego de la lijada con la orbital primero y luego con no-past a manopla...
> Ver el archivo adjunto 112767
> 
> .





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Te quedó formidable !
> El mismo mueblero me enseñó que  no se mezcla la cola directamente con el aserrín .
> Por el mismo motivo  , el aserrín chupa cola *a lo loco* y después queda con otra textura . . . "vidrioso"
> Su método era humedecer primero el aserrín con agua y luego agregarle un poco de cola.
> Éste mensaje de autodestruirá en  . . . 10 . . . 9 . . . 8 . . .


 bueno viendo los comentarios  tiene que probar lo que comente .agregarle "tiza en polvo" .. si no tienen un poco de enduido para paredes ..... y es como dice dosme .... el "aserrin" se mezcla con la "tiza" en seco y luego se le agrega unas gotas de agua .. queda una masa media  "sosa" ..... y luego se le agrega la cola ...prueben y despues me cuentan ...... dosme la de mi papa era un poco mas grande .... entraba un "cajon" .... muchas veces hizo a medida ..... y por lo general ...... yo lo acompañaba .... (de noche y urgente ) lustrabamos a mano (muñeca).... para que secara rapido ....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

locodelafonola dijo:


> buenassssss .....  bueno viendo los comentarios  tiene que probar lo que comente .agregarle "tiza en polvo" .. si no tienen un poco de enduido para paredes ..... y es como dice dosme .... el "aserrin" se mezcla con la "tiza" en seco y luego se le agrega unas gotas de agua .. queda una masa media  "sosa" ..... y luego se le agrega la cola ...prueben y despues me cuentan ....


Es que esto es solo para sellar el hueco que había quedado, y no quise agregarle mas cosas por que no sabía ni las proporciones ni el efecto que iba a lograr. Ahora que está seco, repegoteado y lijado, voy a reparar los pequeños defectos en la junta y cabezas de tornillos con enduido plástico, para dejarlo como un billar antes de mandar la mano de fondo blanco (salú! ).
Tengan en cuenta que el sello no es estético (aunque debe quedar bien), sino que es para impedir que se escape el aire con las sobrepresiones internas generadas por el movimiento del parlante. 

A eso hay que sumarle que las paredes van a sufrir deformaciones al ritmo de las frecuencias (bajas) del audio, así que el pegote de la junta debe tener cierta eslasticidad para mantener el sello y no partirse con las vibraciones.

Sinceramente les agradezco todas las recomendaciones y sugerencias, por que me han enseñado un montón de cosas que no sabía, pero no sé si todas ellas son aplicables directamente a la construcción de un baffle , sobre todo por el tipo de demandas que tiene la estructura, y que son muy diferentes a las que sufre un mueble mas "normal". De hecho, el baffle siempre va a estar quieto y con un peso relativamente pequeño pero estático encima. Sin embargo, todas las paredes van a vibrar, probablemente bastante, al ritmo de los graves...


----------



## AntonioAA

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> sobre todo por el tipo de demandas que tiene la estructura, y que son muy diferentes a las que sufre un mueble mas "normal". De hecho, el baffle siempre va a estar quieto y con un peso relativamente pequeño pero estático encima. Sin embargo, todas las paredes van a vibrar, probablemente bastante, al ritmo de los graves...



Tremendo cordon de silicona ( neutra )  por dentro ... NO PASARÁN!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

No va a ser silicona precisamente ya que tengo medio frasco de sellador acrílico, así que con eso debe bastarle 

* Otro paso: *Ahora le pusimos un poco de enduido (primera mano) para ir tapando los tornillos, finalizando el cierre de la junta externa y algunos otros detalles...




Y también salí de compras por esta "rejilla" para proteger un poco el parlante (los gatos tienen la extraña costumbre de andar curioseando las cosas nuevas y haciendo algún que otro desastre... ).



.


----------



## AntonioAA

Ah!! seguro que la rejilla le va a dar "buen golpe" 

El sellador acrilico ( creo que simil "Pulpito" ) es lo mismo que la silicona a estos fines....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Ah!! seguro que la rejilla le va a dar "buen golpe"


Y no la conseguí *roja *para que suene "mas fuerte" 
Pero prefiero que le dé el "golpe" la rejilla y no las uñas del felino...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tenía un ratito disponible y me puse a jugar con el WinISD para ver como quedaría la respuesta una vez ecualizada.

Esto es el baffle "sin nada" de ecualización:

Ver el archivo adjunto 112357

Esto es con la LT aplicada para f0=19.5Hz y Q0=0.5



Y por último con el FPB LR4 a 118Hz.




Espero lograr algo parecido.... 
.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Y un poco mas de avance...

El relleno de huecos y juntas externas ya está listo:



El relleno de la junta interna también está listo, pero es un asco por que no puedo ver donde pongo el sellador .



Ahora solo queda lijar los "excesos" y salpicaduras internos y luego usar el cangufante eléctrico para quitar todo el polvo antes de comenzar con el "fondo blanco".


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Y hoy le dimos con el "fondo blanco" para sellar el MDF... y parece que lo sella de verdad, eehhh??? Está mucho mas cubierto de sellador que lo que aparenta la foto...

PD: Le falta luz a la foto por que la tomé con el celu... 



Hay que esperar 8 horas que se seque definitivamente el sellador y luego tengo que sellar la cara donde vá el parlante... pero será para mañana.

.


----------



## cyverlarva

Eduardo, el fondo blanco queda de primera, y sella que da calambre. Yo lo use en mis columnas. 
Te paso una idea que te puede servir pero por favor no te rias, andate a la ferreteria y comprate un flitero, como este...







y un poco de thinner del berreton, dale una lijadita a la mano que le diste y prepara un poco de fondo diluido con thinner, el punto lo logras al poder atomizarlo con el flitero. Dale una mano liviana, y vas a ver el acabado que le deja, si le tomas un poco de cancha proba de atomizar pintura, queda muy pero muy parejo y liso, imposible de lograr con el rodillo.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

cyverlarva dijo:


> . . . Te paso una idea que te puede servir pero por favor no te rias, andate a la ferreteria y comprate un flitero, como este...



No me río, pero ¿ Todavía existen los "Fliteros" ? 

Hace mucho que no los veo en las ferreterías 





Nuevamente el tema se está "Desbarrancando"


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

cyverlarva dijo:


> Eduardo, el fondo blanco queda de primera, y sella que da calambre. Yo lo use en mis columnas.
> Te paso una idea que te puede servir pero por favor no te rias, andate a la ferreteria y comprate un flitero, como este...
> 
> http://img.class.posot.es/es_es/201...-marca-excelsior-Barcelona-20140513204712.jpg
> 
> y un poco de thinner del berreton, dale una lijadita a la mano que le diste y prepara un poco de fondo diluido con thinner, el punto lo logras al poder atomizarlo con el flitero. Dale una mano liviana, y vas a ver el acabado que le deja, si le tomas un poco de cancha proba de atomizar pintura, queda muy pero muy parejo y liso, imposible de lograr con el rodillo.


Gracias cyver!
Voy a tener que buscar uno, por que yo tampoco los veo por acá desde hace muuucho tiempo .
La lijada se la dí hace un ratito nomás con lija 180 y luego con 400, y ha quedado con una suavidad buenísima, pero ahora no encuentro la pintura negro caoba que le iba a poner ... LPM.
Me parece que voy a usar la idea para para la pintura mas que para el fondo, por que dicen que no hay que darle mas de una mano . Vos creés que agarrará fondo sobre fondo y no tendrá problemas???? Por que la "mano" de fondo que le dí ayer no es muy fina que digamos y por eso estimo que quedó tan bien la lijadita que le dí (el fondo parece muy fluido, pero cuando lo desparramás se lo chupa el MDF y se pone "pesado").

*PD:* Este fondo se diluye con aguarrás, no con thiner, y eso es parte del miedo que me dá poner otra mano diluida encima de la que ya tengo... que se afloje la de abajo.. .. por que salpiqué unas cosas cuando pintaba, y saque las manchas con aguarrás casi sin frotar como tres horas mas tarde...

.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Yo no recomiendo esos fliteros porque agotan enseguida la batería


----------



## cyverlarva

Juaaa, dije que no se rian, pero hay de los nuevos solo hay que buscarlos






El fondo dejalo secar bien, cuando lo lijas sale como un talco pero es perfectamente normal.
Y quedate tranquilo, tiene un mordiente barbaro. Yo cuando pinte con el fondo Alba use thinner, y me dejas la duda si decia thinner o aguarras. 

Yo use sintetico directamente sobre el fondo, y quedo muy muy muy bien.

No se con que que vas a pintar , si acrilico, sintetico o al agua.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

cyverlarva dijo:


> El fondo dejalo secar bien, cuando lo lijas sale como un talco pero es perfectamente normal.
> Y quedate tranquilo, tiene un mordiente barbaro. Yo cuando pinte con el fondo Alba use thinner, y me dejas la duda si decia thinner o aguarras.


En la lata dice que hay que limpiar los pinceles con aguarrás , y en verdad que lo disuelve MAL...



cyverlarva dijo:


> Yo use sintetico directamente sobre el fondo, y quedo muy muy muy bien.
> *No se con que que vas a pintar , si acrilico, sintetico o al agua.*


Cuando encuentre el maldito tarro de pintura te lo confirmo, pero supongo que es esmalte sintético... es un Sherwin-Williams negro ébano con no me acuerdo que cosa. Es un color negro medio raro (como mezcla de negro y marrón muuuy oscuro), pero cuando seca queda muy bien. Por supuesto, que la idea es seguir reciclando, si nó hubiera ido por una lata color wengue que me encanta.

Cuando le comenté a mi esposa de tu idea de la "flitera" (por acá es femenina )... me miró medio raro y me preguntó si era bol@#$& o qué , que si no había visto lo que ella había comprado para pintar las puertas del placard de la nena ??? 




Mirá vos.....  ... y yo tonteando con los pinceles....

.


----------



## cyverlarva

Olvidate, tengo uno de esos, marca BTA y son un caño. Secan muy rapido ya que calientan la pintura. Pintan sin niebla, ojo si o si usa el embudito que trae para medir la viscosidad para saber en medida tenes que diluir la pintura. Mira que esto es critico, no se te ocurra diluir a ojo porque no sale.
Espero ansioso los avances!!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

En relación al woofer de Antonio, hubiera jurado que había visto otro aqui mismo en el foro , pero les dejo éste :


----------



## AntonioAA

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> En la lata dice que hay que limpiar los pinceles con aguarrás , y en verdad que lo disuelve MAL...
> 
> 
> Cuando encuentre el maldito tarro de pintura te lo confirmo, pero supongo que es esmalte sintético... es un Sherwin-Williams negro ébano con no me acuerdo que cosa. Es un color negro medio raro (como mezcla de negro y marrón muuuy oscuro), pero cuando seca queda muy bien. Por supuesto, que la idea es seguir reciclando, si nó hubiera ido por una lata color wengue que me encanta.
> 
> Cuando le comenté a mi esposa de tu idea de la "flitera" (por acá es femenina )... me miró medio raro y me preguntó si era bol@#$& o qué , que si no había visto lo que ella había comprado para pintar las puertas del placard de la nena ???
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 112983
> 
> 
> Mirá vos.....  ... y yo tonteando con los pinceles....
> 
> .



Confirma el dicho que detras de un gran hombre hay una gran Mujer!! ... felicitaciones a La Patrona ...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Bueno... sin novedades con el sub, por que ya que tengo que pintar con el coso ese a presión y es una piedra tener que limpiarlo luego, decidí aprovechar la volada y construir una repisa para poner CD y DVD, con un "bolsillo" arriba para poner las boletas a pagar y no tener que andar rastreando por donde las dejan .
Como va pintada del mismo color que el sub (claro... cuando aparezca el tarro de pintura ) la armamos ahora y pintamos todo junto 

Les paso unas fotitos del engendro. Le falta el "fondo" por que lo puse luego de tomar las fotos, y aún me falta lijar y arreglar algunas cosas con enduido.





Saludos!!


PD: Si... ya sé... me offtopiqueo mis propios temas...pss:


----------



## pppppo

Y las puertas del placard para cuando? (Diria la sra. pppppo). Para limpiarlo uso nafta y ultimo enjuague con sello de oro ( Un piedrazo).


----------



## Kebra

Dr. Zoidberg, como siempre lo suyo digno de admiración. En esta oportunidad mi pregunta es: ¿cómo hacés los rebajes para poner el parlante al ras de la superficie  frontal?
¿Es posible para un simple mortal, o hay que hacer un pacto con el mismo Lucifer?


----------



## Fogonazo

Kebra dijo:


> Dr. Zoidberg, como siempre lo suyo digno de admiración. En esta oportunidad mi pregunta es: ¿cómo hacés los rebajes para poner el parlante al ras de la superficie  frontal?
> ¿Es posible para un simple mortal, o hay que hacer un pacto con el mismo Lucifer?



Con esta herramienta es una forma de hacerlo:










​
Cuando hacía gabinetes colocaba dos placas de madera (Aglomerado), la interna con el agujero mas chico que la externa, sobre esta fijaba el parlante, de manera que el borde del parlante quedara al ras del frente.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Satamente!!! Uso una fresadora sujeta a un engendro para cortar en redondo. luego solo es cuestion de ajustar el diametro y la profundidad de corte.


----------



## Kebra

Che pero es sencillo? Porque se me hace faraónico... Me voy a curiosear por youtube a ver si las veo en funcionamiento...


----------



## Fogonazo

*Fogo procedimiento:*

1) Por la parte frontal de la madera del frente del gabinete, colocas un clavo donde será el centro de agujero,el calvo debe ser largo como para que sobresalga bastante de la madera en la otra cara.
2) Al clavo le atas un alambre sin apretar como para que este gire al rededor del clavo.
3) El otro extremo del alambre lo atas al "Router" como para que la fresa del mismo llegue a "Comer" solo hasta el diámetro deseado.
5) Ajustas la profundidad de la fresa de acuerdo al espesor del borde del parlante.
6) Encendés el "Router" y te vas desplazando en redondo como si fuera un compás, el alambre servirá de guía.
7) Si todo sale bien conseguís una canaleta redonda y de la profundidad adecuada para el borde del parlante.
8) Das vuelta la madera el mismo alambre lo colocas en el otro extremo del clavo.
9) Ahora ajustas el "Router" al diámetro de del agujero del parlante y la fresa como para que traspase la madera.
10) Volvés desplazarte como compás hasta concluir el agujero.
11) Terminaste, mirás tu trabajo con orgullo y te vas a tomar cerveza para festejar.



*Edit:*
Hay Router´s que traen una regla milimetrada que permite hace mas fácilmente este trabajo, se emplea la regla como igual que el alambre en el caso anterior para mantener la distancia al centro.


----------



## Kebra

¿Y si ya está hecho el agujero del parlante? Es mi caso.


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Yo hago todo del mismo lado,la fresadora mia que es una Versa viene con unas varillas de guia y lo unico que hago es marcar el centro con un clavo para apoyar una punta que hace de guia,despues voy girando en circulos de a pasadas,una mas profunda que la anterior hasta que paso para el otro lado,obvio primero hago el rebaje para el parlante y despues corto el circulo


----------



## Fogonazo

Kebra dijo:


> ¿Y si ya está hecho el agujero del parlante? Es mi caso.



Puedes clavar un listón de madera transitorio que pase por donde quedaría el centro.

Buscas el centro del agujero con algún medio geométrico.
En el centro colocas el clavo.
Sigues con el procedimiento anterior


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Kebra dijo:


> ¿Y si ya está hecho el agujero del parlante? Es mi caso.



Si ya esta hecho lo que hago yo es marcar bien el circulo del borde externo del parlante y ajustas la fresadora a la profundidad necesaria(el espesor del parlante para que quede al ras del frente) y lo hago todo a pulso,primero saco lo mas que puedo dejando un milimetro antes del circulo marcado en la madera y dejo para lo ultimo el toque fino de presicion siempre a pulso nomas


----------



## Kebra

En cuanto pase por un "Fácil" me voy a mirar las que tengan a la venta y me traigo una linda. Es interesante para hacer muebles sencillos también...

Y el tornito de mano, el Dremel 3000 ó 4000, ¿ayuda o no es necesario?

Ya que estamos me compro el combo si vale la pena..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Yo tengo una fresadora igual a esta:



y para cortar "en redondo" hice este coso:





y con eso anda "pastilla" 

El minitorno es útil para muuuchas cosas... menos para usarlo de taladro. Yo tengo un Black & Decker como este, y lo usé para rebajar los laterales de la repisa donde asientan las "escuadras planas":


El Dremel es EXCELENTE, pero siempre me resultó EXCESIVAMENTE caro, así que compré este otro, y anda MUY BIEN. Viene con varios accesorios (naturalmente no trae los más útiles ), pero yo lo uso con los accesorios *STRONGER *y anda igual de bien que los originales o que los Dremel.


----------



## Fogonazo

¿ Como funciona "El Coso" ?, no llego a captar como funciona.


----------



## Kebra

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Yo tengo una fresadora igual a esta:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 113400
> 
> y para cortar "en redondo" hice este coso:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 113401
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 113402
> 
> y con eso anda "pastilla"
> 
> El minitorno es útil para muuuchas cosas... menos para usarlo de taladro. Yo tengo un Black & Decker como este, y lo usé para rebajar los laterales de la repisa donde asientan las "escuadras planas":
> Ver el archivo adjunto 113403
> 
> El Dremel es EXCELENTE, pero siempre me resultó EXCESIVAMENTE caro, así que compré este otro, y anda MUY BIEN. Viene con varios accesorios (naturalmente no trae los más útiles ), pero con yo uso los accesorios STRONGER y anda igual de bien que los originales o que los Dremel.



Quiero esa fresadora, está algo de $ 800. Y el Dremel lo vi a $ 1600!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Como funciona "El Coso" ?, no llego a captar como funciona.


1- Se hace una perforación en lo que sería el "centro" del circulo que va a cortar la fresa.
2- Se quitan las guías rectas del soporte original de la fresadora y se las sujeta (atornillan) en la chapa con agujeros que está en el extremo del "coso".
3- Se coloca la fresadora sobre las guía rectas ya puestas en el coso. El cabezal de la fresa debe entonces quedar mas o menos centrado en la "canaleta" del coso.
4- Se coloca la fresa de corte "de ranuras rectas" en el cabezal de la fresadora.
5- Se pasa el perno del coso por el agujero del punto 1, con lo que las fresadora queda apoyada sobre el coso, que a su vez queda apoyado sobre la pieza a ranurar en redondo (es como un compás, donde la punta es el perno, y las guías impiden que se tuerza la fresa mientras estás cortando).
6- Se ajusta la profundidad máxima de corte y el radio de corte, se ajustan los topes.
7- Se enciende la fresadora y... a comerse varios kilos de MDF pulverizado mientras se hace el corte en redondo .





Kebra dijo:


> Quiero esa fresadora, está algo de $ 800. Y el Dremel lo vi a $ 1600!!!


See... la Skil es muy buena máquina y tiene un precio bastante razonable (yo la compré casi en $400 hace dos o tres años). Y el Dremel vale huev@#$%&>?


----------



## AntonioAA

Por alguna parte publique los "cosos" que me hice para el router ( usar el buscador como recomiendos los Mod's  jejejej ) Me hice 2 uno identico al de Dr.Z y otro con *2 pernos 2* para cuando el hueco ya esta hecho .. 
De modo que apoyan el el borde existente y no dejan que la fresa entre mas adentro que lo que uno la regula ....



PD: no hace mucho tiempo pagué un Dremel basico algo de $ 350 .... con algunos accesorios inclusive


----------



## juliangp

Yo tengo un Dowen de 130w y anda al pelo, creería que el mismo torque que el dremel básico, lo unico ue hace mas ruido...


----------



## AntonioAA

Aca estan "mis cosos"...

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/684496/


----------



## FЯANCO

Yo uso esta herramienta para hacer los circulos  junto con la fresadora o router (como se le conoce en mi pueblo) y la idea es hacerla en aluminio o acrilico.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

FЯANCO;932485 dijo:
			
		

> Yo uso esta herramienta para hacer los circulos  junto con la fresadora o router (como se le conoce en mi pueblo) y la idea es hacerla en aluminio o acrilico.
> http://i59.tinypic.com/35d2mma.jpg


Lo "malo" de ese accesorio es que tenés las distancias (radios) prefijadas por las perforaciones de guía, así que no podés elegir valores intermedios. Yo ví ese modelo en una web de los EEUU donde hay una empresa que las fabrica y vende, pero tenían el mismo problema que te comento y no eran particularmente "baratas"


----------



## Fogonazo

Ver el archivo adjunto 113493

Está interesante 

Se le podrían hacer 2 filas mas de agujeros "Corridos" respecto de los ya existentes 1/3 del espaciado a la derecha y 1/3 del espaciado a la izquierda, con eso se podría conseguir mejor resolución. 

Incluso se podría hacer una tabla que vincule Agujero-Radio, como para no estar midiendo.


----------



## AntonioAA

Fogonazo dijo:


> Se le podrían hacer 2 filas mas de agujeros "Corridos" respecto de los ya existentes 1/3 del espaciado a la derecha y 1/3 del espaciado a la izquierda, con eso se podría conseguir mejor resolución.
> 
> Incluso se podría hacer una tabla que vincule Agujero-Radio, como para no estar midiendo.



What for?  tan facil con las nuestras "analogicas" !!


----------



## juliangp

Es complicarse la vida con las que ya vienen agujereadas...


----------



## FЯANCO

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Lo "malo" de ese accesorio es que tenés las distancias (radios) prefijadas por las perforaciones de guía, así que no podés elegir valores intermedios. Yo ví ese modelo en una web de los EEUU donde hay una empresa que las fabrica y vende, pero tenían el mismo problema que te comento y no eran particularmente "baratas"



Exacto, ese podría ser uno de sus "contras". Un "pro" sería que si vas hacer varios círculos en diferentes tablas, todos los círculos te van a quedar exactamente igual. La primer versión que hice de esta herramienta solo tenia medidas de 5.25", 6.5", 10" y 12" (te imaginarás por qué). En la versión 2.0 quedó como se muestra en la foto y las demás perforaciones las hice solo por diversión 

Tienes razón, aqui en México he visto que las fabrican y venden arriba de $150usd y aunque no lo crean hay gente que las compra


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Bueno... la repisa ya está lista, pero al sub hay que darle una lijada y otra mano de pintura por que me mandé unos pequeños líos allí  ... no es tan fácil manejar la pistola de pintar...
Las fotos de la repisa.... it's not that bad ... solo hay que esperar a mañana que termine de secarse la pintura.






PD: La pintura usada se llama "Negro Ebano" y es un semi-gloss (satinado???) de Sherwin-Williams, de la línea KEM-Glo Doble Acción (es esmalte y antióxido, pero sirve también para madera ). El color es muy bonito...

Edito para no poner un post nuevo:
Este es el conector del sub con las fichas para conectar el parlante.



Al sub se le está secando la segunda mano de pintura, así que luego subo mas fotos (si es que quedó bien ).
.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Vamos finalizando las cosas:
Primero les muestro como quedó la repisa una vez colgada y con algunas cosas adentro:





Bastante bien... ehhhhh??? Todo el mundo contento en casa


Y al sub ya lo dejamos casi listo: solo falta medirle la curva de impedancia y calcular la verdadera LT para agregarla en la caja de filtros. Ahí van unas fotitos:

Casi terminado de pintar:


El conector ya puesto y sellado por dentro para que no se escape el aire:


Ya terminado de pintar:


Con el parlante puesto y atornillado:


Le ponemos las patas:


y también la rejilla (los soportes están cruzados para que no asomen por el borde del sub). Ese agujerito rodeado con un circulo es lo que se llama pin-hole y sirve para igualar lentamente las presiones internas y externas del baffle cosa de que el cono del parlante no quede desplazado hacia alguna parte y eso limite el movimiento simétrico del mismo (tengan en cuenta que esta caja va completamente sellada).


Y ahora lo llevamos cerca de la compu para medir la curva de impedancia resultante y calcular la LT.


Luego seguimos con mas mediciones...
.


----------



## Kebra

Al estar tan cerca del piso, ¿cuántos dB te sube la respuesta en graves? Y eso mas los rebotes contra el mismo cono, es perceptible, ¿no? 

Envidio (sanamente) la habilidad para la pintura. Yo soy un desastre!


----------



## AntonioAA

Excmo.: 
el "pin hole" no lo transforma en lo que se denomina "baffle adiabatico" ...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Kebra dijo:


> Al estar tan cerca del piso, ¿cuántos dB te sube la respuesta en graves? Y eso mas los rebotes contra el mismo cono, es perceptible, ¿no?


Al ser omnidireccional, el refuerzo es el mismo que si estuviera vertical al piso, o sea 6-dB.



Kebra dijo:


> Envidio (sanamente) la habilidad para la pintura. Yo soy un desastre!


Y yo doy pena... demasiado bien ha salido en las fotos para lo crudo que está  





AntonioAA dijo:


> Excmo.:
> el "pin hole" no lo transforma en lo que se denomina "baffle adiabatico" ...


  
La verdad.. ni idea... solo se usa el huequito para lo que expliqué, pero es un efecto puramente mecánico no termodinámico..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Bueno... siguiendo con las mediciones:

Esta es la curva de impedancia del parlante en el baffle...


De donde nos resulta:
*F0= 66.11 Hz
Q0= 1.66*

Bastante diferente de lo predicho por el WinISD *en esta* estimación inicial. Si vemos ahora el análisis de la LT encontramos que hace falta un poco mas de potencia (2-dB) para lograr planchar el pico y estirar la respuesta hasta donde queríamos:


Ahora nos queda buscar las resistencias y capacitores para armar el PCB de esta TL. Luego seguiré con eso...pero antes debo comprar un vidrio para poner sobre esta "mesita".
.


----------



## cyverlarva

Excelenteeee! Que bien te esta quedando Eduardo, Felicitaciones!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Muchas gracias!!!
Y... cyver... como anda el "dedo de Dios"???? Ya empezaste con él????


----------



## cyverlarva

Tengo trabajo hasta el techo, y poquisimo lugar. Tengo que ir hasta lo de Ramiro a medir el woofer que tengo. Y ahi arranco con las mas de 60 piezas que lleva la caja. Mi idea es armar un caja como esta...







o como esta...






Te imaginaras lo que voy a tardar no?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Nada mas que eso????
Es un lío hacer una caja esférica... ... y encima con un parlante de 15" .
Solo te deseo "que la fuerza te acompañe"


----------



## cyverlarva

Si es medio masoca, pero mi idea es hacer un armazon de costillas de mdf, el interior lo cubro con tela de fibra de vidrio y resina, el exterior, lo mismo y relleno todo con arena cocida en el horno del quincho para sacarle la humedad. En la linea donde laburo consiguen la tela de fibra de vidrio a muy buen precio y gastaria unos mangos en la resina. 
Vengo leyendo al amigo Linkwitz y no se pero se me hace que ese muchacho la tiene muy pero muy clara,.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

El icosaedro te quedaría chico 

http://giovannyliz94.blogspot.com.ar/2010/04/icosaedro.html

http://www.bigstockphoto.es/image-42084031/stock-vector-de-icosaedro-a-la-bola


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Otro avance: ahora ya está listo el PCB de la LT calculada para este sub. Falta medirla con el ARTA y ver si cumple con lo estipulado antes.




Edito:
Ya hice la medición con el ARTA y esta es la curva de respuesta del PCB de la TL: bastaaaante parecida a *esta*... ehhhh?



Ahora hay que meter este PCB en la caja de los filtros, cablear la salida y reajustar la ganancia de los filtros de graves...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Avanzando otro poquito, hay que recalcular la ganancia de cada canal de "graves", ya que ahora habrán dos canales en lugar de solo uno como antes, y por ende el ampli de los subs ya no operará en modo BTL, con lo que la ganancia de tensión se reduce en 6-dB, quedando en 27.23-dB en lugar de los 33.23-dB _*que había antes*_.

El esquema anterior ahora quedaría así:

​ Lo que haciendo los mismos cálculos que antes lleva a que la ganancia de los FPB de graves debe ser *Gv = 2.57-dB = 1.34*

Ahora hay que desarmar la caja de los filtros, agregar el nuevo filtro dentro de ella y reajustar las ganancias de los FPB al valor calculado. Habrá que esperar un poco mas....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Bueno... recién termino de montar el PCB en la caja de filtros activos... aunque esta vez hubo que apilar las plaquetas haciendo un lindo lío con la longitud de los separadores. Así quedó finalmente:





Y así quedó el sub "medio disimulado", aunque aún le falta el vidrio y la lámpara encima, pero hasta que no haga la prueba final (con suerte esta noche) no le agrego nada .



.


----------



## foso

Un gran laburo, felicitaciones.
Una pregunta, los bujes separadores de plástico que usas para levantar el impreso los comprás o son fabricados caseros ?
Ando necesitando algo asi para lo mismo, pero en las buloneras me dicen que no hay.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ahí en la foto hay "separadores" de dos tamaños:


 Los cortos son comprados (esos son de 10mm) y vienen roscados por dentro. Los venden en las casas de componentes electrónicos, pero los ultimo que compré los tuve que traer de Mendoza por que en San Juan ya no los venden . Fijate en la web de *ALUEL* que ellos venden, pero en packs de 1000 
 Los otros mas largos que se ven no sé de donde aparecieron, pero son unos "tubitos" de 25mm que tenía mi esposa y estaba por tirarlos a la basura... así que los reciclé


----------



## EdgardoCas

te quedo espectacular, lo que me parece es que, o te va a tirar la lampara o va a caminar por toda la habitacion. le pegaste algo a las patas para que no deslicen?



Otra cosa: el pinhole ese, actua como una especie de valvula de alivio?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Para que no camine y/o vibre  

https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=topetina&biw=1024&bih=628&tbm=isch&imgil=8BBrDwwRuOEu7M%253A%253Bhttps%253A%252F%252Fencrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com%252Fimages%253Fq%253Dtbn%253AANd9GcTHo7U0vPHrUqfSBz-TVy15Ai_lnGayiZ5Fu9ubSeWi-oW57_M9mA%253B640%253B480%253BD9om8p6Gqr4cEM%253Bhttp%25253A%25252F%25252Fwww.herrajesherramar.com.ar%25252Fcategory%25252Fmarcas%25252Fsabelcort%25253Fpage%2525253D5&source=iu&usg=__jf3aW5JLFIe_BYo7_Iy3aYTTwqE%3D&sa=X&ei=ZxfNU-2HBbPLsATvrYH4Bg&ved=0CDkQ9QEwAw


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

EdgardoCas dijo:


> te quedo espectacular, lo que me parece es que, o te va a tirar la lampara o va a caminar por toda la habitacion. le pegaste algo a las patas para que no deslicen?


Nop... las patas está tal como vienen, pero anoché probé durante algunos minutos a volumen normal y no parecía moverse. Por desgracia no tuve tiempo para más, así que ya veré que sucede durante la semana.



EdgardoCas dijo:


> Otra cosa: el pinhole ese, actua como una especie de valvula de alivio?


No... no es una valvula de alivio. Lo que sucede es que al ser una caja sellada, la presión interna (en reposo) es la que había en el ambiente (externa) en el momento que la sellé. Luego, la presión externa va a ir cambiando a medida que varía el clima, subiendo y bajando respecto a la interna del baffle, y eso provoca que el cono del parlante se desplace hacia afuera o hacia adentro con los cambios de presión, lo que a su vez provoca que la excursión máxima sea asimétrica y la posición no es la central, así que eso "podría" provocar alinealidades en la respuesta. Por un miserable agujerito que permite que ambas presiones se igualen leeeentamente no hay que pensarlo dos veces...


----------



## arnaldonanno05

es un simple agujero? Porque yo vi a un técnico de kicker probar una caja de un subwoofer sellada apretando el cono por un rato y dijo que el cono no deberia volver a su estado normal rápidamente sino que deberia ser lento. Quizás lo decía porque esos bichos (L7 12 pulgadas de 1000rms) deben producir bastante calor y a medida que la temperatura se incrementa la presión también, aparte de los cambios naturales en el aire.


----------



## AntonioAA

Algo se te escapo de la "pruebita" o el "tecnico" estaba muy errado ! Si vuelve despacio es que la suspension del parlante es HORRIBLE  ... como va a "seguir" una onda de 100Hz si no sigue una deformacion manual ?
Habra querido hacer una comprobacion de la estanqueidad de la caja .... si vuelve rapido es que tiene perdidas pero no me gusta.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

arnaldonanno05 dijo:


> es un simple agujero? Porque yo vi a un técnico de kicker probar una caja de un subwoofer sellada apretando el cono por un rato y dijo que el cono no deberia volver a su estado normal rápidamente sino que deberia ser lento.


Si es un simple agujero, pero muy fino... de 1 mm a 1.5 mm..., y esa es "otra forma" de comprobarlo, pero es lo mismo que estoy diciendo 



AntonioAA dijo:


> Algo se te escapo de la "pruebita" o el "tecnico" estaba muy errado ! Si vuelve despacio es que la suspension del parlante es HORRIBLE  ... como va a "seguir" una onda de 100Hz si no sigue una deformacion manual ?
> Habra querido hacer una comprobacion de la estanqueidad de la caja .... si vuelve rapido es que tiene perdidas pero no me gusta.


Nooo... el dice que el técnico lo tenía presionado "un rato" y luego lo soltaba y debía volver lento. Eso es muy diferente de una onda a 20 u 80 Hz que el agujero ni la vé pasar...


----------



## juliangp

Ambas partes, el técnico y Antonio pueden tener razón...


----------



## ramiro77

Che zoidberg, por el agujero ese imagino que en algún momento debe salir aire a una velocidad ridículamente alta. Las borneras truchas (las de resorte, con la patita que se aprieta) suelen tener el contacto que va hacia la parte trasera para soldar el cable totalmente descubierto y por ahí suelen perder presión las cajas selladas. Y recuerdo perfectamente que cuando armé el sub que tengo en el auto, lo probé y se oía un venteo asqueroso. Ojo, esto hablando de altas presiones pues es un sub de 10" y altísima excursión, pensado para darle rosca sin asco.

Por otro lado, confieso que es la primera vez que veo esto en una caja sellada.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hasta donde pude apreciar, no habían fugas por la bornera, excepto por el borde donde entraba a presión.. así que la sellé ahí como se vé en la foto.
En el otro baffle hice toda una artesanía donde la bornera quedaba "al ras" de la cara interna y luego la tapé con un pedazo de MDF que dejaba pasar los cables por un agujero que luego sellé con Fastix... conclusión: un despelote importante con utilidad marginal... así que ahora me mandé tal como está. Si detecto pérdidas o chiflidos, sacaré el parlante y le pondré mas Fastix, pero por ahora va sin drama....
En cuanto a la velocidad "ridículamente alta", es imposible que suceda por que el agujero solo tiene 1.5 mm de φ y 18mm de largo... te imaginás cuanto aire puede salir por ahí cuando aparezca una señal de 20 o 25Hz y alta pontencia???? NADA!!! La pérdida de carga es enorme para el volumen de aire desplazado...algo va a salir... pero muuuuy lento



> Por otro lado, confieso que es la primera vez que veo esto en una caja sellada.


Ves? Siempre se aprende algo nuevo... 
Yo también lo hice en el otro subwoofer y en los baffles chiquitos... pero parece que me olvidé de comentarlo


----------



## arnaldonanno05

Antonio lo que dije fue que el técnico lo mantenía presionado un rato, hasta que se igualen las presiones, luego lo soltaba y el cono volvía lentamente. Son subwoofer's con xmax de unos 2cm y la suspensión es dura para resistir y si "suena" mal es por que están diseñados para la potencia, pero te puedo asegurar que su suspensión no es mala, simplemente trate de sacarme una duda y ahora que el Dr. lo mencionó me acordé de eso. Creería que si se preocupan de que salga aire podrían inventarse algo para que este agujero sea más largo ya que se necesitaría una presión constante para que saliera algo. Saludos


----------



## Fitap

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 113493
> 
> Está interesante
> 
> Se le podrían hacer 2 filas mas de agujeros "Corridos" respecto de los ya existentes 1/3 del espaciado a la derecha y 1/3 del espaciado a la izquierda, con eso se podría conseguir mejor resolución.
> 
> Incluso se podría hacer una tabla que vincule Agujero-Radio, como para no estar midiendo.



Exacto, si solamente los radios fuesen numeros naturales esta bien esa guia, pero en la realidad se trabaja con numeros racionales.

Hace rato que vengo viendo de hacerme esta guia que les posteo, al final use una madera con las medidas que necesite y punto. Hay routers que traen una guia, tanto para trabajar en paralelo, circulo y copiador, el que tengo es un einhell http://www.einhell.com/com_en/shop/4862/4863/4873/4874/router-rt-ro-55.html pero como les decia, la guia para hacer circulos que trae es para hacerse una mesa redonda para cuatro personas.






Las guias que vi tanto del Dr. como de AntonioA, sigo sin darme cuenta como hacen para marcar el radio.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fitap dijo:


> Las guias que vi tanto del Dr. como de AntonioA, sigo sin darme cuenta como hacen para marcar el radio.


Yo dibujo el/los circulo/s a cortar con un compás antes de hacer el agujero para el centro, y luego ajusto la fresadora sobre las guía para que el borde externo de la fresa corte en línea con el círculo dibujado.
Es un metodo "medio troglodita" pero se podría poner sin problemas un regla graduada para poder ajustar el radio de corte sin tener que dibujar el círculo... La verdad es que soy medio vago, y dibujando el círculo tengo una "vista previa" del lugar donde va a quedar ubicado el corte.... así que lo dejo tal como está


----------



## AntonioAA

Reivindico el metodo del Dr.Z , que es el mismo que uso yo ... y no me parece troglodita en absoluto.
Y la precision es notable .


----------



## Fitap

No se me tire tierra encima Dr., si con el metodo que ud. usa alcanza el resultado esperado, listo, punto y aparte.


----------



## cyverlarva

El cortador de circulos Audiophile Aproveed...












Valor del chirimbolo este 4 pesos argentinos, un cacho de mdf, un tornillo, dos arandelas y una mariposa.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

cyverlarva dijo:


> Valor del chirimbolo este 4 pesos argentinos, un cacho de mdf, un tornillo, dos arandelas y una mariposa.
> Saludos


Muy buena idea!!!!!


----------



## EdgardoCas

Si es  de mdf no es audiófilo, tal vez fabricado en aluminio virgen rebozado con microescamas de niquel radiactivo al rubidio


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Y finalmente, para cerrar esta historieta de bricolage, le pusimos el vidrio a la mesa:



y la lámpara encima con un cosito de adorno para elevar más aun el WAF (de hecho... ella lo puso ):



Misión cumplida!!!!!!!!

*PD:* Anoche lo estuve escuchando un rato y tal vez hoy siga. En unos días les doy las "impresiones"...


----------



## juanfilas




----------



## Yetrox

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y finalmente, para cerrar esta historieta de bricolage, le pusimos el vidrio a la mesa:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 114216
> 
> y la lámpara encima con un cosito de adorno para elevar más aun el WAF (de hecho... ella lo puso ):
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 114217
> 
> Misión cumplida!!!!!!!!
> 
> *PD:* Anoche lo estuve escuchando un rato y tal vez hoy siga. En unos días les doy las "impresiones"...


 
Dr. Zoidberg Te quedo muy bueno ese Subwoofer felicitaciones por esa ardua labor, debe tener una acústica súper buena, me imagino esas pelis en Blue Ray se debe escuchar fenomenal


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Yetrox dijo:


> Dr. Zoidberg Te quedo muy bueno ese Subwoofer felicitaciones por esa ardua labor, debe tener una acústica súper buena, me imagino esas pelis en Blue Ray se debe escuchar fenomenal


Gracias Yetrox!!
En realidad, el sub tiene un buen sonido pero hay problemas serios con la ubicación. El sub está casi apoyado en una pared y a un metro escaso de otra a 90º, así que hay mucho refuerzo acústico por que esta operando en un espacio de Π / 4 y la compensación electrónica que tiene es para operar en un espacio de Π, así que voy a tener que atenuar la salida del xover por que suena demasiado alto y desbalancea toda la acústica de la sala 

En fin... luego traigo mas novedades.


----------



## detrakx

Bien ahi Dr. Ez, muy lindo trabajo y bien prolijo,  felicitaciones. Me huele que los estas amplificando con el velador clase A que esta arriba y no, nos queres contar.
Pd: me gustan las patas del sub.


----------



## AntonioAA

Uy ! lo descubriste!!! ... el velador es A VALVULAS!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Seee..... a válvulas de BAJO CONSUMO!!!!


----------



## diegomj1973

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Seee..... a válvulas de BAJO CONSUMO!!!!



No me habrá camuflado algo como ésto dentro de su velador Dr., no?

Ver el archivo adjunto 90139

Si es así, va a tener que abonar derechos de autor nomás, porque ese diseño del WINCOLIGHT me corresponde...

Saludos

PD: muy bueno te ha quedado. Espero impresiones subjetivas del sistema.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Llevo un tiempo probado el sub (ambos subs en conjunto en realidad) y hay cosas que no me gustan...
No es que "suenen" mal, sino que hay gran refuerzo de graves con respecto a lo que había antes, y lo peor es que no sé de donde viene... 
Antes, en el filtro, tenía sumados ambos canales pero el nivel de salida de cada FPB estaba ajustado para generar un trayecto (incluyendo los parlantes) de igual ganancia que los mids y los tweeters. De esa manera, cualquier refuerzo era provisto por la suma de las señales eléctricas en ambos canales, y el sonido era muy bueno.. mas allá de los efectos nodales de la sala, que no eran taaan marcados.

Ahora tengo dos subs excitados con el mismo ampli, pero ya no en BTL sino simple (SE) ... un canal para cada sub. Para mantener la ganancia de cada trayecto constante, al igual que antes, le dí un incremento global de 6dB a cada canal del FPB para compensar el uso en forma SE (en BTL hay 6dB más de ganancia de tensión que en SE por el solo hecho de sumar los canales en oposición de fase) y ahora los "refuerzos" provienen de la suma acústica y no de la suma eléctrica... pero resulta que si hago sonar a cada sub por separado, suena --comparativamente-- mucho mas alto que cuando estaba excitado en BTL y con la sumas eléctrica de ambos canales  

Obviamente le estoy escapando, muy mal, en algo... pero aún no caigo que és .

*PD:* No me digan que use el mic ahora, por que con el lío de campo rebervante que hay... solo voy a medir cualquier cosa, y si nó... tengo que sacar TODO a la terraza . Esto se trata de saber que es lo que está mal...


----------



## diegomj1973

Creo, Eduardo, que para que mantengas la misma ganancia acústica que antes (cuando empleabas un solo sub en BTL), deberías incrementar la ganancia en tensión de cada canal para sub en raíz de 2 veces más alta que antes (esto es 3 dB, no 6 dB), si mantenés similar impedancia de carga (pero en SE).

Saludos

Antes: supongamos que aplicabas 1 Vp (por cada canal) sobre un mismo sub de 8 ohmios (en BTL) => 0,5 Wp total
Ahora: debés aplicar 1,414 Vp sobre cada sub de 8 ohmios (en SE) => 0,25 Wp cada sub x 2 = 0,5 Wp totales

Vos estás aplicando 2 Vp sobre cada sub de 8 ohmios (en SE), ya que has incrementado en 6 dB la ganancia en voltaje (X2) => 0,5 Wp cada sub x 2 = 1 Wp totales (que es el doble de lo que tenías antes).

PD: cuando me refiero a misma ganancia acústica, sería suponiendo a los dos subs emitiendo desde un mismo plano, aunque eso no es estrictamente así en este caso (ya que están distantes entre sí).


----------



## AntonioAA

Tendras algun incremento de rendimiento por el downfiring ??  
... y si en vez de volverte loco , le bajas un poquito hasta que te guste?? ( Veras porque yo le puse un pote  al mio )


----------



## diegomj1973

AntonioAA dijo:


> Tendras algun incremento de rendimiento por el downfiring ??
> ... y si en vez de volverte loco , le bajas un poquito hasta que te guste?? ( Veras porque yo le puse un pote  al mio )



Tengo mis dudas que sea eso (aunque desconozco cuánto puede ganarse con un sub montado en downfiring), por lo que Eduardo mencionó de: "pero resulta que si hago sonar a cada sub por separado, suena --comparativamente-- mucho mas alto que cuando estaba excitado en BTL". Creo más que sea un error en el ajuste de la ganancia que otra cosa. Creo, que el error se pudo haber suscitado al considerar que si a un ampli estéreo (manteniendo similar amplitud de excitación de entrada) se lo hace trabajar en BTL, el voltaje sobre la ahora única salida sería 6 dB mayores que la lograda en SE (al hacer el camino inverso, para mantener similar potencia o SPL, se cometió el error de considerar también que son 6 dB los que tenemos que aumentar en amplitud en cada canal, para mantener similar potencia o SPL sobre similar carga).

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

A ver si sale.... 

Antes tenía esto para cada filtro:

Ver el archivo adjunto 95699

y ahora tengo esto:

Ver el archivo adjunto 114016

No le des bola a los 0.6-dB de diferencia en la sensibilidad de los Moon L1230.

En el primer caso, el valor de la ganancia para el filtro del sub vale *Gv= - 4.04-dB*, y en el segundo caso vale *Gv= + 2.57-dB* que son los 6-dB de cambio de ganancia, y esto es para cada canal por separado.

Con esos valores deberían tener el mismo SPL los Moon de ambas versiones del sistema (la sensibilidad de los Moon está dada en dB/2.83V). Entonces, si antes le entraba 1V a cada FPB, lograba - en el parlante - una tensión de 1V *(33.23 - 4.04)dB=*28.8V*, y ahora si le meto 1V a cada FPB tengo - sobre el parlante - el valor de 1V*(27.23+2.57)dB=*30.9V* (acá está considerada la diferencia de sensibilidad resultante de la medida con el LIMP... antes estaba un poquito bajo). Entonces la diferencia final - sensibilidad incluida - es de 2.1V... que vienen siendo los 0.6d-dB de cambio.

Ves que no sale? Si antes le metía 1V a cada FPB tenía - a la entrada del ampli - 2V * (33.23-4.04)dB = *57.61V* (200W en un sub) mientras que ahora tengo 1V * (27.23+2.57)dB = *30.9V* (60W en cada sub)

Los 0.6-dB puedo reducirlos a como estaban antes, pero no me suena mucho que 0.6-dB hagan taaanta diferencia... no sé...  .. pero me late seriamente que el problema es acústico...



> Creo más que sea un error en el ajuste de la ganancia que otra cosa.


Sip... yo también pensé en eso, pero lo ajusté con corriente contínua directa a los FPB (les metí 1.5V y saqué 2.01V) y lo revisé el domingo... y está bien...





AntonioAA dijo:


> Tendras algun incremento de rendimiento por el downfiring ??


Puede ser, pero el otro está en la misma posición que antes... y ambos "suenan mas fuerte".



AntonioAA dijo:


> ... y si en vez de volverte loco , le bajas un poquito hasta que te guste?? ( Veras porque yo le puse un pote  al mio )


Seeeee.... ya lo probé... le bajé el control de graves del preamp el finde y mejora... pero tengo que disminuir aún más  ... y eso como que no me convence mucho...


----------



## diegomj1973

Habías comentado, Eduardo, que haciendo sonar a cada canal con su sub correspondiente y en SE (por lo que te entendí), éstos sonaban comparativamente más altos que uno solo en BTL (indicame si no es así o si entendí mal).

Ahora veo que en tus cálculos de potencia, dos subs deberían sonar menos que uno solo: 60W + 60W < 200W (considerando que se emplean subs de similares características). Estoy desconcertado entre lo que has mencionado por un lado y lo que te arroja lo calculado por el otro.

Personalmente, me despreocuparía de cómo vienen particularmente los esquemas que has subido, considerando que estás comparando solamente la acción de un solo sub en BTL contra la acción de dos subs en SE (contemplando siempre que se empleen los mismos tipos de drivers). Consideraría solamente la relación de ganancias que te mencioné (raiz de 2). Después, si acústicamente hay que corregir (por la distancia entre ellos y su relación al oyente y a las superficies reflectivas), se ajusta más finamente.

A ver... creo es así:

Un solo sub: 2V x (+ 33,23 dB - 4,04 dB) = 57,61 V (414,93 W sobre 8 ohmios). No te asustes por la potencia (es solo de ejemplo).

Dos subs: 2V x (+ 33,23 dB - 4,04 dB + 3 dB *- 6 dB*) = 40,79 V (aprox. 207,46 W sobre 8 ohmios, pero además, debemos considerar que son 2 subs, con lo que quedan aprox. 414,93 W en total).

En esta última fórmula se han agregado los 3 dB que te mencioné (en la ganancia en tensión es raiz de 2 veces mayor) y se han mantenido los 2V aplicados a cada entrada de los amplis para subs (como voltaje aplicado supuesto como ejemplo, ya que lo que se cambia es la ganancia de la etapa pero no su excitación). Esos 2V pueden ser cualquier otro voltaje. Es similar a considerar 2V x (+ 33,23 dB - 7,04 dB) = 40,79 V. Entonces, tu nueva ganancia debe ser "- 1,03 dB aprox." en lugar de "+ 2,57 dB" (verás, después, si tenés que introducir esos 0,6 dB de diferencia que mencionaste entre una medición y otra, para "limar" los resultados). De todos modos, 0.6 dB no se van a notar tanto como sí los otros 3 dB adicionales que ahora creo estas teniendo por sobre lo que tendrías que tener.

Los - 6 dB que te faltaron en la fórmula, corresponde a la conversión BTL a SE. No es un valor que debas manipular como "ganancia ajustable", sino que es propio del cambio de conexión.

Saludos

PD: siendo un poquito más estricto, 3 dB es 3,01 dB aprox. y 6 dB unos 6,02 dB aprox.


----------



## detrakx

Eduardo lo mejor que podes hacer, es poner el mic, evalua la respuesta a 20 cm, ya lo sabes (ubicacion pseudo campo directo) y luego move el mic a la misma ubicacion donde escuchas, Evalua los realces en la respuesta, no te olvides deeeeeeee loooooooossss "filtros peine" y modos de "resonancia. Entre el sub y la esquina donde esta la puerta eso puede generar cancelaciones.
Tambien, si tenes la posibilidad de mientras evaluas la respuesta en f, subir y bajar el volumen del mid/high para ver si hay algun quilombo en el crosover asi mismo controlas el nivel entre las bandas de frecuencias. Salu2


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Habías comentado, Eduardo, que haciendo sonar a cada canal con su sub correspondiente y en SE (por lo que te entendí), éstos sonaban comparativamente más altos que uno solo en BTL (indicame si no es así o si entendí mal).


Sip, así es, pero es solo una apreciación subjetiva basada en la misma posición del pote de volumen del pre.



diegomj1973 dijo:


> Ahora veo que en tus cálculos de potencia, dos subs deberían sonar menos que uno solo: 60W + 60W < 200W (considerando que se emplean subs de similares características). Estoy desconcertado entre lo que has mencionado por un lado y lo que te arroja lo calculado por el otro.


Seeep.... yo tampoco entiendo nada... 



diegomj1973 dijo:


> A ver... creo es así:
> 
> Un solo sub: 2V x (+ 33,23 dB - 4,04 dB) = 57,61 V (414,93 W sobre 8 ohmios). No te asustes por la potencia (es solo de ejemplo).
> 
> Dos subs: 2V x (+ 33,23 dB - 4,04 dB + 3 dB *- 6 dB*) = 40,79 V (aprox. 207,46 W sobre 8 ohmios, pero además, debemos considerar que son 2 subs, con lo que quedan aprox. 414,93 W en total).


Es que estas metiendo mal la excitación! Los 2V de un unico sub se deben a la suma de ambos canales del FPB (1V+1V de c/u), pero cuando tenés dos canales independientes, entonces solo vá 1V a cada uno y la suma no es eléctrica sino acústica.
Por otra parte no entiendo de donde vienen los 3dB  de cual tensión es esa ganancia????



diegomj1973 dijo:


> Los - 6 dB que te faltaron en la fórmula, corresponde a la conversión BTL a SE. No es un valor que debas manipular como "ganancia ajustable", sino que es propio del cambio de conexión.


Es que no me han faltado los 6dB... ya están considerados en la ganancia del bloque "Ampli subwoofer", solo que en el primer caso es un único bloque con "el doble" de tensión de entrada y 33dB de ganancia, mientras que en el segundo caso son dos bloques independientes de 27dB de ganancia y entradas de 1V cada uno.


----------



## diegomj1973

Los 3 dB vienen de considerar que para lograr similar potencia en uno y otro caso, las sumas de las dos potencias en SE deben dar lo mismo que la de BTL, sino ¿cómo mantenés similar SPL en BF?. Sí o sí las potencias deben ser similares, para partir de un mínimo punto de comparación.

Obviamente que distribuir esa potencia hace que la suma acústica sobre la posición final del oyente se vea afectada por el entorno de audición (superficies reflectantes próximas a cada sub y las relaciones de distancias entre cada uno de ellos y con el oyente): eso es otro rompedero de cabeza. Que dos subs te den exactamente igual efecto acústico que uno solo en el mismo punto de escucha (por más que empleés igual suma de potencias), en eso tengo mis reservas.

Saludos

PD: fijate que aplico 2 V en la primera fórmula y en la segunda, si bien aplico lo mismo (2 V), luego, están implícitos los - 6 dB del cambio de conexión (que suponen lo mismo que tener 1 V en la entrada de cada ampli).

Es muy simple: si pudiste inicialmente ajustar la ganancia en + 2,57 dB y el sistema te permite bajarla a - 1,03 dB aprox., hacé la prueba y contame. Después, vas a tener que renegar con lo de la suma acústica (como dije más arriba).


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Los 3 dB vienen de considerar que para lograr similar potencia en uno y otro caso, las sumas de las dos potencias en SE deben dar lo mismo que la de BTL, sino *¿cómo mantenés similar SPL en BF?*. Sí o sí las potencias deben ser similares, para partir de un mínimo punto de comparación.


Es que la sensibilidad de los parlantes (si, los dos son iguales) está expresada en *dB/2.83V* y no en dB/1watt, así que la potencia final no importa, solo valen las tensiones de salida.


----------



## diegomj1973

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Es que la sensibilidad de los parlantes (si, los dos son iguales) está expresada en *dB/2.83V* y no en dB/1watt, así que la potencia final no importa, solo valen las tensiones de salida.



¿Has hecho las referencias a dB / 2,83 V, por disponer de distintas impedancias en las distintas vías?

Ahí se me complica en ayudarte, si no cuento con un esquema o especificaciones más detalladas del total de tu sistema (por simplemente no recordarlo al detalle) ya que me resulta un poco más intuitivo abordarlo por el lado de nivelar (o, mejor dicho, relacionar) los SPL entre las distintas vías empleando para ello los dB / 1 W / 1 m de cada driver, considerando además su impedancia y todo lo demás que has expuesto.

Seguramente, aplicando las referencias que has intentado emplear sin éxito se pueda más fácilmente, aunque reconozco no lo he hecho nunca como ejercicio (y hay que ponerse). Eso es algo que tiene que salir y poner de relieve qué es lo que verdaderamente está sucediendo.

Tené presente que si excitás a ambos subs con señales coherentes (exactamente misma forma de señal, misma amplitud y misma fase) y la distancia entre ellos es menor en 2 o 3 veces a la longitud de onda de la señal que reproducen, podés tener aumento de nivel de presión sonora de 6 dB. Por ejemplo, si agregaras un tercer sub (10 dB), un cuarto (12 dB), un quinto (14 dB). En la medida que aumenta la aglomeración de subs (con la consideración de la relación a la longitud de onda), aumenta también la directividad del lóbulo del conjunto.

Saludos


----------



## ferusso

Hola
Perdón que me entrometa.
Quedé mareado con tantas cuentas.
Por lo poco que entiendo, mirando el bosque de lejos...
Dr. usted ajustó el sistema 1sub en BTL (esos+6dbspl) Ok
Luego los reemplazó por 2sub en SE, pues le vuelven a quedar esos +6dBspl.
Por tanto pienso que no tiene que hacer ningún ajuste de bulto con respecto a la configuración anterior.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Ahí se me complica en ayudarte, si no cuento  con un esquema o especificaciones más detalladas del total de tu sistema  (por simplemente no recordarlo al detalle) ya que me resulta un poco  más intuitivo abordarlo por el lado de nivelar (o, mejor dicho,  relacionar) los SPL entre las distintas vías empleando para ello los dB /  1 W / 1 m de cada driver, considerando además su impedancia y todo lo  demás que has expuesto.


Es que usé esa especificación ya que me simplifica el ajuste de las ganancias de cada etapa. Esto es por que en los filtros y amplis gestiono "ganancias de tensión" y la sensibilidad en dB/2.83V se relaciona directamente con las tensiones de salida y me independiza de las impedancias (y potencias resultantes) de cada parlante... cosa que no sucede si fuera en dB/W.
Yo no necesito conocer el SPL real de salida, solo necesito conseguir que todas las vías entreguen *el mismo SPL a la misma tensión de entrada*, al menos como punto de partida.



ferusso dijo:


> Por lo poco que entiendo, mirando el bosque de lejos...
> Dr. usted ajustó el sistema 1sub en BTL (esos+6dbspl) Ok
> Luego los reemplazó por 2sub en SE, pues le vuelven a quedar esos +6dBspl.
> Por tanto pienso que no tiene que hacer ningún ajuste de bulto con respecto a la configuración anterior.


Es que no es taaan simple:

*Para el 2.1:* Los 6dB del sub se deben a la operación del amplificador excitador en modo BTL, y esos los compenso con el ajuste de ganancia de los filtros (a cada filtro le saco 6dB). Luego vendrán otros 6dB (en el mejor de los casos) extras resultantes de la suma eléctrica de las señales de ambos canales.. esos no se compensan por que vendrían a ser algo parecido a la suma acústica de dos subs. Por ultimo, hay otros 6dB adicionales resultantes del "refuerzo del piso", y esos están compensados en las etapas de entrada a los filtros (*antes del BBCdip*)

*Para el 2.2:* El esquema es muy parecido, solo que ahora tengo dos subs y dos amplis con 6dB menos de ganancia. Como los woofers son los mismos que en el 2.1, pero ahora son dos, la ganancia de *cada *etapa se debe mantener igual a la ganancia de la unica etapa que tenía antes, así que elimino la quita de 6dB en los filtros solo para emparejar la menor ganancia de los amplis, pero a lo otro lo dejo igual, La otra diferencia es que ahora no hay suma eléctrica de señales (los canales son independientes), sino que hay _suma acústica_, y los resultados no van a ser los mismos....y creo que ni por cerca 

En este esquema está representada la distribución de los baffles en la zona de escucha, con el cuadrado azul representando el subwoofer-mesa (down-firing)  y el rectángulo medio rosado a la derecha es el subwoofer viejo (front firing).

​
Se puede ver que el subwoofer azul está medio "encerrado" y cerca de la esquina. Con poco mas o poco menos, la teoría predice que el sub va a ganar 6dB por cada una de las paredes posterior y lateral al sub (el piso ya está corregido), y aunque considero esto muy optimista no sería raro tener de 8 a 10dB de refuerzo en la realidad. Yo estimo que ese es el motivo por el cual el sub azul "suena mas fuerte" que el rosado y tira gran parte de la imagen de LF hacia la izquierda (es la unica diferencia que tiene con el otro sub excepto por la LT para plancharlo, que es un poco mas violenta que en el otro sub).

El OTRO problema es que cada sub "parece sonar mas fuerte" que el unico sub que había antes, a pesar de que aplica menos potencia que antes... pero eso es otra historia y tengo que validarla con mediciones...


----------



## detrakx

Eduardo me vuelvo a entrometer y perdoname que sea cabezon e insistente. Pone el mic y hace mediciones que te van aclarar mucho el panorama. Primerio haria una medicion tipo nearfield. Por ejemplo con el canal L y luego con el canal R. De esa manera tenes un aproximacion de la respuesta de cada canal, corroboras la f del croosover, aprovechas y ajustas el nivel entre el sub y midhigh, luego repetis el procedimiento con el otro canal. Una vez que tengas todo ajustado. Pones el mic en el punto de escucha tal cual figura en el esquema que subistes y volves a hacer la medicion, volves a evaluar y ver como se comporta ahora la respuesta frente a los aportes de la reverberancia. Luego deberias medir la fase de los sub, y tambien intercalando entre uno y otro observar que si existe alguna anomalia, sea propia del sistema o de la sala, ir descartando cosas de alguna manera. Aparte creo y espero no equivocarme. Por un lado tenes un sub con el cono hacia el frente y el otro mirando al piso a su vez, las cajas estan a 90 grados entre ellas, no sera que halla problemas con las fases ? a todos esto hay acople entre el suelo y las paredes perimetrales, tenes posibilidades de filtro peine, e incluso los modos propios de la sala, o sea una ensalada acustica interesante. Pero bueno eso se lo puede ver despues. Por eso creo que es importante que midas para ir viendo como viene la mano. Por ahi rotando un de los sub, o moviendolo un poco podes corregir la fase fisicamente y dejarlas lo mejor posible en el punto de escucha y lograr una buena respuesta. Tambien es seguro que tengas mayor SPL en los sub que lo estimado teoricamente no te olvides que el sonido resultante en el punto de escucha, es igual a campo directo + campo reverberante. Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Si  detrakx, sé que tengo que usar el mic y también sé que no tengo escapatoria. El problema es solo que debo tener tiempo para ponerme con eso , por que tengo que destapar los filtros, ponerlos accesibles para ajustarlos, tengo que poner el mic para las mediciones... tengo que conseguir que me presten la netbook para usar el ARTA... es todo un laburito, y luego, con todo puesto medir para cada lado en forma independiente.
Al near field no le tengo mucho miedo por que la ecualización de cada sub me asegura como se vá a comportar, y las frecuencias de cruce está relevadas con el ARTA, así que dudo que el sistema no se comporte como debe en cuanto a esos parámetros (acordate que acá TODO es activo). Pero si le temo a los refuerzos de las paredes, y eso es lo que quiero analizar.
Si hay problema de fases, lo arreglo moviendo un jumper, así que por ahí no hay drama, pero lo que no puedo hacer es cambiar los subs de lugar... eso como que no tiene vuelta...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hoy no tenía mucho tiempo, pero me puse a jugar un ratito usando el CD Sound Check de Alan Parsons y encontré algunas cosas interesantes... entre ellas, que el problema del sub es 100% acústico .

El esquema de abajo muestra (a grandes rasgos) como es la dispersión del sonido donde están los refuerzos, Las flechas rojas gordas indican eso:

​El efecto en la dirección de la "flecha gorda vertical" es el que mas molesta en la escucha, por que pasa justo donde está quien oye (la pelotita verde). El sonido en la dirección horizontal no molesta tanto, pero influye sobre el sonido del otro subwoofer (el rectángulo purpura), ya que toma la esquina derecha de la habitación.

Lo que resultó bastante "impresionante" es que en la dirección de la flecha vertical hay una puerta (que está generalmente cerrada cuando escucho) que luego dá a un pasillo y termina en una habitación: pues en esa habitación se escuchaban mas graves que en toda la sala de escucha , lo que en cierta forma confirma la causa del problema.

Lamentablemente no pude medir de cuanto es el refuerzo en esas dos direcciones por que entre 40 y 100Hz el comportamiento modal de la sala manda todo al diablo, así que voy a tener que ajustarlo [mitad-teoría / mitad-oreja]. Ya que solo puedo tocar el nivel de salida de los filtros, le voy a recortar 9-dB al canal izquierdo (donde está el sub del problema) y voy a tocar "a oído" a partir de ahí.

Ya que lo haga les cuento que onda....


----------



## AntonioAA

Ha privado la razon , Dr. !

Esos pasillos como mencionas son tremendos ! ( tengo uno igual o peor )  ... y bueh.. son las limitaciones que tenemos la mayoria de los mortales +WAF 
Por algo mis mejores escuchas suceden en el taller , con equipo mas pobre pero acustica mas controlada.


----------



## Fogonazo

La solución es simple:

1) Empresa dedicada a hacer excavaciones 
2) Zótano a unos 20m de profundidad de unos 25m² 
3) Cámara anecoica 






Si tiene solución  es un problema


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Ha privado la razon , Dr. !
> Esos pasillos como mencionas son tremendos ! ( tengo uno igual o peor )  ... y bueh.. son las limitaciones que tenemos la mayoria de los mortales +WAF


El problema real de este sub es que la mayor parte de lo que llega al oyente es *reflejado* y no directo, lo cual es un problema interesante para corregir... pero hay que hacerlo digitalmente y por ahora no tengo las herramientas. Por ahora ya lo ajusté en casi -8dB respecto al otro sub y anda muuuucho mejor, pero tengo que seguir retocando eso. Luego voy a ver el tema de las fases...


----------



## AntonioAA

Digamos que el downfiring NACE REFLEJADO ... que otra cosa iba a ser?



Fogonazo dijo:


> La solución es simple:
> 
> 1) Empresa dedicada a hacer excavaciones
> 2) Zótano a unos 20m de profundidad de unos 25m²
> 3) Cámara anecoica
> 
> Si tiene solución  es un problema



unico problema es que aqui en Santa Fe ... a 20 m de prof se transformaria en una linda cisterna!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hace un rato terminé de ajustar el sub con el Sound Check. Ahora anda bastaante bien, pero definitivamente necesito cambiarlo de lugar o usar un ecualizador paramétrico para compensar la respuesta, por que con el volumen solo queda un poco chueca la zona de 90 a 120Hz, pero bueno... luego será. Por ahora queda así, que bastante ha mejorado la respuesta en BF aunque se escuchan un par de nodos que antes estaban "disimulados"... pero es todo a causa de la posición del sub.

La atenuación finalmente lograda no la medí por que estaba apurado con rearmar todo antes de que el WAF se viniese en banda, pero anda alrededor de los 8dB (le bajé el volumen a 40% de lo original, lo que es casi 1/6 de la potencia ).

*Conclusión:* Nunca pongan un sub down-firing cerca de una esquina y/o apoyado contra un pared: estos subs son para estar lejos de la paredes (mínimo un par de metros). Tampoco usen cualquier altura del sub respecto al piso.... yo estoy intentando averiguar cual es la relación entre la altura y el parlante, pero la altura del parlante al piso no es cualquiera...


----------



## EdgardoCas

AntonioAA dijo:


> Digamos que el downfiring NACE REFLEJADO ... que otra cosa iba a ser?
> 
> 
> 
> unico problema es que aqui en Santa Fe ... a 20 m de prof se transformaria en una linda cisterna!



Y ahí aparece otro problema: el cambio de medio de transmisión!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Y ahí aparece otro problema: *el cambio de medio de transmisión!!!*


  
Glup.... Glup.... Glup....


----------



## Fogonazo

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Glup.... Glup.... Glup....



La semana pasada anduve por Mendoza y me comentaba el propietario de un pequeño viñedo que está teniendo agua a unos 30Cm de profundidad por lo que debía elevar las plantas del jardín con un terraplén para que no se le pudran las raíces.
Mendoza se caracterizaba por ser árida y seca (Antiguamente) 


Glup.... Glup.... Glup...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Y si.. esas cosas suelen suceder. San Juan es casi un desierto, pero en ciertas zonas hay unas cosas que se llaman *"capas freáticas"* que causan importantes problemas con los viñedos... y las casas y la gente... todos terminan haciendo *Glup.... Glup.... Glup*...


----------



## diegomj1973

Si supieran que hace unos años, en Marcos Juárez, antes de que apareciera "la obra de cloacas", era muy común encontrar en cada vereda (frente a cada casa) jaulas, mallas metálicas o corralitos protectores para que la gente no circulara y sea "tragada" por los pozos ciegos que, de vez en vez, colapsaban sus bóvedas.

Fue de terror, ya que el valor de la propiedad se había desmoronado (y en toda la ciudad, para peor), ya que no era un problema de un determinado barrio sino de toda la ciudad completa.

Hubo gente (y entre ellos algunos conocidos) que se han caído e, incluso, hubo muertos (ya que existían pozos ciegos dentro de las viviendas (en un caso, donde una persona murió, estaba bajo el piso de la habitación y se lo tragó estando ella durmiendo).

Era común identificar a un marcosjuarence cuando visitaba otra ciudad, ya que con normalidad caminaban por la calle en lugar de hacerlo por la vereda.

En una ocasión, entre el auto a mi casa y, al segundo de guardarlo, el pozo ciego del vecino se tragó todo el pilar completo de la bajada de energía (chispas y explosiones incluídas). Quedé .

Ese tiempo quedó atrás, pero parece que las napas están volviendo.

Saludos y disculpen el off topic

PD: los que se hicieron la américa, en esa época, fueron los herreros.


----------



## pppppo

*Conclusión:* Nunca pongan un sub down-firing cerca de una esquina y/o apoyado contra un pared: estos subs son para estar lejos de la paredes (mínimo un par de metros). Tampoco usen cualquier altura del sub respecto al piso.... yo estoy intentando averiguar cual es la relación entre la altura y el parlante, pero la altura del parlante al piso no es cualquiera... 


Entonces le saco la mesa ratona a la señora pppppo, pongo el sub en su lugar, después hago un pozo y lo revisto con material absorbente y después me llevo el catre al taller seguro.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

pppppo dijo:


> Entonces le saco la mesa ratona a la señora pppppo, pongo el sub en su lugar, después hago un pozo y lo revisto con material absorbente y después me llevo el catre al taller seguro.


Y... si la patrona te va a correr de la pieza, entonces mejor dejalo... pero dá por descontado que vas a tener que ecualizarlo si o sí.


----------



## pppppo

Si o si Sr. A lo que voy es que en mi caso un sub sellado, pasa lo mismo pero no hay mucha chance de atravesarlo en el camino de nadie, entonces hay que arreglarse con lo que hay. Uso un cross bheringer 2310 y lo acomodo donde se puede al bafle dependiendo si estoy solo o no. Excelente la dedicación al post


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Estaba revolviendo algunos papeles y encontré algo que analicé para este sub pero que por algun raro motivo me olvidé de escribir al principio de este tema.

Cuando se usa un subwoofer en modo "down-firing", el cono del parlante sufre el efecto de la fuerza de la gravedad y queda desplazado de su posición de equilibrio, _corriéndose en dirección al piso_. Para mantener la simetría del desplazamiento del cono a lo largo de todo su recorrido, *se sugiere* *que este corrimiento del cono de su posición de reposo (también conocido como sag) sea menor o igual al 5% de Xmax*.

Claro... el problema es calcular cuanto vale este sag para un parlante dado, cosa de poder saber si este parlante que vamos a usar puede ser colocado en posición down-firing o nó. Buscando en diyaudio.com *encontré un link* que tenía información interesante .

Para calcular el sag del parlante hay que conocer sus parámetros T/S y algunos parámetros de "señal fuerte", tales como la Xmax. Entonces podemos calcular:

[LATEX]\%Sag = 981000 / (Xmax * ( 2 * PI * Fs)^2) = 24849 / (Xmax * Fs^2)[/LATEX]​ 
donde _Xmax está en mm_ y _Fs está en Hz_.

En el caso de mi parlante resulta:

[LATEX]\%Sag = 24849 / (4 mm * 31.36 Hz^2) = 6.31\%[/LATEX]

que muestra que este parlante no es (muy) apropiado para montaje down-firing, pero tampoco esta taaan lejos del valor aceptable, aunque hubiera sido lindo que fuera menor al 5%.

De todas formas, dicen que los parlantes de medio pelo tienen Xmax asimétrico, y que es mas pequeño hacia el lado del imán, y si eso es cierto, este sag "podría" beneficiarlo.. Yo no tengo otra alernativa que usarlo en down-firing, pero si alguien quiere hacer lo mismo, debería revisar el sag del parlante antes de encararlo.

Saludos y perdón por la omisión. [si un mod puede llevar esto al final del primer post, quedaría mejor ahí]


----------



## AntonioAA

Uno pensaria en primera instancia que la masa del cono tiene que ver con cuanto se desplaza ... pero como los T/S se obtienen de unos a otros ..  posiblemente se llegue a eso .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Uno pensaria en primera instancia que la masa del cono tiene que ver con cuanto se desplaza...


Por eso mismo no le dí demasiaaaaaada bolilla al tema del sag. En los temas de diyaudio hay varias discusiones al respecto y precisamente tocan el tema del peso del cono, pero solo hacen eso... lo mencionan y nada más. En el link también mencionan el Vas y el Sd, que en cierta medida tienen que ver con el peso del cono y la elasticidad de la suspensión, pero nunca lo aplica en la ecuación obtenida.. a menos que luego de los reemplazos correspondientes en esa supuesta ecuación quede como resultado a Fs²... ya que el Xmax aparece solo para el calculo del porcentaje.
La verdad es que debería analizar las ecuaciones de T/S para ver que saco de ahí como peso del cono a partir de los parámetros, pero la verdad es que no tengo muchas ganas.... .. así que prefiero creerme que lo que dicen es cierto... total, para la bola que le dí


----------



## LuisTesla

Mas que Interesante Felicitaciones  Dr. Zoidberg


----------



## Fogonazo

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Estaba revolviendo algunos papeles y encontré algo que analicé para este sub pero que por algun raro motivo me olvidé de escribir al principio de este tema.
> 
> Cuando se usa un subwoofer en modo "down-firing", el cono del parlante sufre el efecto de la fuerza de la gravedad y queda desplazado de su posición de equilibrio, _corriéndose en dirección al piso_. Para mantener la simetría del desplazamiento del cono a lo largo de todo su recorrido, *se sugiere* *que este corrimiento del cono de su posición de reposo (también conocido como sag) sea menor o igual al 5% de Xmax*. . . . .



Nunca analicé que pasa con el movimiento del cono estando en esa posición, pero te garantizo que la suspensión luego de un par de años te va a *"Odiar"*

Con el tiempo se va deformando y llega a afectar la calidad de sonido.

Por supuesto esto está comentado en base a mis experiencias y con los parlantes yo empleaba.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

La verdad es que yo tampoco la analicé con mucho detalle mas allá de lo que la intuición permite, pero al menos encontré ese link que dá algunas pistas interesantes.
*Yo supongo* que esa medida del 5% se refiere más a la "elasticidad de la suspensión" que a la asimetría en la excursión, con la idea de que si la suspensión es "muy blanda = % alto" se va a terminar deformando tarde o temprano, pero no he encontrado nada mas o menos sólido que respalde esta suposición. Es bueno saber que al menos vos has experimentado esa deformación y la pérdida de calidad, pero sería interesante conocer algunos parámetros de los parlantes que has usado para ver si hay alguna correlación...


----------



## Fogonazo

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> . . . . pero sería interesante conocer algunos parámetros de los parlantes que has usado para ver si hay alguna correlación...



Altec 12'' en bass-reflex

Modelo: no recuerdo 
Si recuerdo que la suspensión no era muy rígida (medida con el dedo )


*Edit:*
Suspensión de cartón lubricado muy, muy similares a estos:


----------



## DOSMETROS

Opción 1 , subir el cono con un resorte de birome apoyado en el copo ? 
Opción 2 ,  leve offset  en el parlante ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Opción 1 , subir el cono con un resorte de birome apoyado en el copo ?
> Opción 2 ,  leve offset  en el parlante ?


Opción 3 , asegurarse que el offset del ampli sea grande y negativo para que "chupe el parlante" ? :loco:


----------



## Fogonazo

Opción 4: Cuando no se usa dar vuelta el gabinete "Patas pa' riva "


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fogonazo dijo:


> Opción 4: Cuando no se usa dar vuelta el gabinete "Patas pa' riva "


Solo posible si no tiene un vidrio arriba como en mi caso...


----------



## juliangp

una válvula para cambiar la presión interna 

Edit: cierto que tiene el dichoso agujero, podes ponerle un tope contra el copo cuando esté apagado, cosa de que en el retardo de encendido del amplificador un sistema retire dicho objeto, tipo solenoide.


----------



## detrakx

Ez buen dato lo del SAG, crearia que lo adecuado seria buscar un parlante con la suspension un poco mas dura, sin embargo se sabe bien que suspensiones duras incrementan el Fo y se complica reproducir subfrecuencias.
Por otra parte, siempre tuve la duda respecto a la "distancia entre el cono del parlante y el suelo" por un lado, existe una onda regresiva, reflejada del suelo, tambien creeria que hay difraccion pero al ser frecuencias tan bajas, esta es despreciable. A lo que voy es que dependiendo de la frecuencia a emitir y la distancia debe haber un cambio en la impedancia del sistema. Por lo menos esos creo.

PD:Si queres poner el vidrio hacia abajo le vacias medio cartucho de silicona ya va a ve voooo .


----------



## DOSMETROS

Eduardo , fijate éstos bafles del año de ñaupa , apuntan hacia abajo. Si bién no son sintonizados me imagino que el millón de agujeritos algo haría ​ 
Cosa rarísima , isobáricos pero uno de tweeter-medio con capacitor serie ? ​ 

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-522119988-grundig-bafles-audio-hi-fi-alemanes-_JM_.Década del 60 , 2 Vias , 4 Ohms.Alto 22 CmDiámetro inferior 16 CmDiámetro superior 14 Cm​ 
Si no te gusta aquí lo paso a vintage ​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Eduardo , fijate éstos bafles del año de ñaupa , apuntan hacia abajo. Si bién no son sintonizados me imagino que el millón de agujeritos algo haría ​Cosa rarísima , isobáricos pero uno de tweeter-medio con capacitor serie ?
> 
> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-522119988-grundig-bafles-audio-hi-fi-alemanes-_JM_.Década del 60 , 2 Vias , 4 Ohms.Alto 22 CmDiámetro inferior 16 CmDiámetro superior 14 Cm​


  
No tengo NPI!!!  
Son una mezcla de isobáricos con "dipolo restringido por los agujeros"  con subwoofer down-firing... 
Lo único que me queda claro es que si son de los 60's entonces Don R. Small todavía no presentaba su paper y entonces estos baffles solo tienen de HiFi "el cartelito del lomo"...


----------



## AntonioAA

Supongo que a la usanza de esa epoca ... habran tenido Sub-graves de unos 300Hz!

No se que tal habra sido "el golpe" .....

Pero si eran alemanes habran tenido "buena voz" !!!


----------



## LuisTesla




----------



## ferusso

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No tengo NPI!!!
> Son una mezcla de isobáricos con "dipolo restringido por los agujeros"  con subwoofer down-firing...
> Lo único que me queda claro es que si son de los 60's entonces Don R. Small todavía no presentaba su paper y entonces estos baffles solo tienen de HiFi "el cartelito del lomo"...



Dr esos son los conocidos como watson de Don L....
Shh... no destape mas ollas
Feliz Año.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Este post no tiene nada que ver con el subwoofer (me sigo auto-offtopiqueando) pero como el titulo del tema es "La carpintería.... bla bla", acá van los ultimos muebles que hemos construido con mi hijo: el los diseña en el sketch-up y de ahí tomamos todas las medidas del MDF. Luego las pasamos por un soft que pedimos prestado para optimizar el corte de la placa y reajustamos el diseño para gastar UNA placa por que soy tacaño  y no me gusta que me sobre. Y así... dele que vá hasta que queda listo.

En estos dos muebles (un botellero y un armario) gastamos casi justo (sobró un poquito) dos placas de MDF de 18mm cubierta en melamina negra.

El botellero, que en realidad es un excusa para mover a otro lugar el despelote que había en esa zona, y de paso tiene una estantería para guardar cosas que van y vienen... hasta que se quedan ahí para siempre.



Y el armario para guardar vajilla, manteles, fuentes y demás cosas que acumula la Sra. Zoidberg... y ya que estaba me guardé un hueco para las provisiones del bar :babear:.



Lo de abajo del armario es un viejo mueble que tenemos desde muchos años, así que este de arriba debía "hacer juego" con ese.... y al menos conseguí exactamente las mismas perillas solo que mas pequeñas por que las puertas son mas chicas. Las perillas del botellero si son las mismas solo que mas limpias .

Todas las bisagras son con resorte, mas o menos de este tipo:



así que tuve que comprar la broca Forstner o como se llame y ver un video de youtube que lo hizo un flaco que es un aparato, pero explica todas las medidas que hay que usar para colocarlas correctamente.


----------



## Fogonazo

En *Easy* tienen ese software para el corte optimizado, además de muy buenas máquinas como para cortar.
Incluso tienen servicio de pegado de cubre cantos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fogonazo dijo:


> En *Easy* tienen ese software para el corte optimizado, además de muy buenas máquinas como para cortar.


Seee... pero no me lo querían prestar para usarlo en mi casa   .
En la empresa donde compré el MDF también lo tienen y ajustado al ancho de corte de sus cuchillas, pero bue.... una pregunta por aquí, un googleo por allá y terminamos con un soft que hace lo mismo, pero mejor por que me permite usar, aparte de láminas de cualquier medida, recortes también de cualquier medida para sumar al material a repartir. 



Fogonazo dijo:


> Incluso tienen servicio de pegado de cubre cantos.


Sep... estos tíos también lo tienen, pero sale muy caro ($22 por metro, y teníamos casi 40 metros ). El tapacanto de PVC de 3 mm es moi grueso y me forzaba a recalcular todo. El de 1mm es mas mejor pero casi del mismo precio. El que se pega con la plancha de la ropa vale $5 el  metro y te entretiene un poco mientras lo alineás . Además tengo una excusa para que labure el niño y se meta un poco en el DIY.


----------



## Fogonazo

¿ Recordás el nombre del programa ?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si el de la plancha le hacés un trabajo combinado con secador de cabello o pistola de aire caliente por debajo, y plancha por arriba . . .  una beleza


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Recordás el nombre del programa ?


Se llama "Optimizador de Corte CUT" y creo que a mi hijo se lo prestaron en Taringa... pero la verdad es que no sé de donde lo sacó. Lo podés usar por 30 días y luego podés "comprar"  la clave de activación, pero todavía no lo hago.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si el de la plancha le hacés un trabajo combinado con secador de cabello o pistola de aire caliente por debajo, y plancha por arriba . . .  una beleza


Naaaa..... le hicimos solo el famoso trabajo de "Plancha del ONCE comprada a Jacobo" que no fué una buena inversión desde el punto de vista de la ropa, pero para el tapacanto anda "pastilla".


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Yo me baje por de por ahi en algun momento el Maxcut que me parece bueno tambien


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Resulta que desde hace tiempo me hijo me viene hinchando la paciencia para que armemos un pedal-board y un pedal-case   
Bueno, un pedal-board no es mas que una suerte de pedestal donde se montan los pedales de efectos de la viola. Este pedestal trae una fuente de alimentación incorporada (voy a usar la de _*este post*_)  y tiene ranuras que permiten pasar los cables que interconectan los pedales sin armar un desparramo de cosas.
Un pedal-case es una suerte de caja-o-valija que permite llevar el pedal-board con los pedales montados (se sujetan con Velcro), mas los cables dela viola y el ampli, mas una especie de soporte que una vez puesto en el piso te permite mantener "paradas" hasta tres guitarras, y cambiar entre ellas rápidamente.
Hace un par de días compramos los cortes de MDF de diferente espesor (no puede ser muy grueso por que haría falta un camión para acarrear el coso) y hoy nos pasamos tres horas haciendo algunas manualidades al mejor estilo Utilísima. Estos son los resultados... por ahora, aunque falta bastante:

a) Idea del pedalboard con algunos pedales.



b) Secuencia de armado


----------



## AntonioAA

El de mi Hijo lo hicimos con unos perfilitos "U" de aluminio ... quedo muy liviano y solido ...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Por ahí habíamos pensado hacerlo de metal, pero mi hijo lo había diseñado entero en MDF, y como ya tenía calculadas todas las dimensiones, pues nos mandamos con eso.


----------



## AntonioAA

Perdon el Off Topic ... no se ve demasiado porque ha sido algo "ocupado" ... notese que hay un par de variantes de Muff by Antonio ....
Yo no soy el usuario ... pero lo que tiene es que es de dos niveles ...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Finalmente el "nene" terminó el pedalboard poniendo abrojo y montando los pedales (gracias *Amazon*!!!), ahora solo me queda lograr que pinte la caja para poder llevar todo sin hacer despelote. En la foto se ven algunos pedales encendidos y el *combo Pollox* para la viola.





Las conexiones de los pedales son un lío por que hay dos cadenas de efectos enlazadas: una a la entrada de guitarra y otra en el loop de efectos de PolloX, por que si nó se generan problemas de ruido y lo mas raro es que algunos efectos no funcionan correctamente. Ahora hay CERO ruido con la ganancia y volumen al máximo, y el sonido es alucinante!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Y finalmente terminamos la PolloXBox (pedal-case) para cargar los implementos musicales del nene:

Y la tapa es un soporte para tres guitarras!!

Así que ya lista para cerrar:


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Y bueno.....empecé con otra locura...
Resulta que mi esposa me regaló hace varios años un banco de trabajo Black & Decker como este de la foto (no pongo foto del mío por que está muy sucio )

y luego me regaló un banco de trabajo Robust que venía de regalo con un juego de destornilladores (es decir...compró los destornilladores y le regalaron el banco ) como este otro:


La verdad es que estos bancos son cómodos para hacer trabajos de tamaño mediano con maderas, MDF y chapas de acero (lo habrán visto soportando el gabinete del amplificador de ocho canales), pero uno siempre necesita usar otras herramientas motorizadas no-móviles (un esmeril, un taladro de banco, etc) y en estos bancos no pueden colocarse por motivos obvios.
Como tengo estos dos bancos, que son plegables y ocupan muy poco espacio, y como no tengo un taller en casa para fijar y usar las herramientas, ni espacio para construirlo, se me ocurrió hacer una "mesa" que pueda "acoplarse" a uno de estos bancos (o a los dos...ya veré) y en la que pueda colocar las herramientas no transportables. De esa forma, puedo sujetar la mesa al banco de trabajo y disponer de una "mesa de trabajo" que puede desarmarse cuando ya no sea necesaria y guardar las partes por separado. Vamos, la idea que tengo es hacer una mesa como la del esquema:

y de esa forma, la T invertida permite ajustarla entre las tablas montadas en el banco (que son deslizables mediante las manijas que se ven en las primeras fotos).
OK..primero armamos la T (hay que tomar bien las medidas y espesores ncesarios para que quepan sin impedimento y que se ajusten a las medidas del banco a emplear):

Como se vé en la foto, la guía en T tiene el mismo ancho del banco Robust (y es un poco mas corta que el B&D). Ahí se estaba pegando y luego le mandé un par de tornillos.
La mesa tendrá un tamaño de 45cm x 75cm, lo que no es muy grande pero tiene espacio de sobra para el esmeril que compré y para el taladro de banco (o soporte para taladro de mano....aún no me decido, pero los soportes que he visto son medio ped0rr0s y un taladro de banco mas o menos bueno vale como 120 Trumps blue/white/green y todos los colores que se les ocurran a estos hdrmp...) En fin... la mesa quedará algo como esto visto desde abajo:

La colección de tornillos es para asegurar la unión y resistencia entre las dos placas de MDF de 15mm de espesor, lo que le dará 30mm a la mesa de trabajo. Así quedará atornillada y pegoteada con cola de carpintero:

(que bonito que andan los avellanadores que me compré en China ) cuando termine de montar todo, aunque estoy evaluando si la voy a usar con el Robust, con el B&D o con los dos por que hay diferencias que tal vez requieran agregar otra placa mas chica de MDF para que no molesten las manijas que ajustan las tablas/mesa...por ahora con la B&D va como piña.


Continuará...
.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Estuve avanzando un poco y decidí agregar una capa adicional de MDF de 15 para "elevar" la mesa respecto al apoyo directo sobre las tablas del banco. Esto soluciona el problema de que en el banco Robust las manijas sobrepasan en 7mm (maso...) la altura de la superficie expuesta de las maderas y por lo tanto chocan contra la mesa impidiendo ajustarla y dejarla fija. Con este soporte puedo poner la mesa en cualquiera de los bancos que tenga disponible (aún hay que arreglar algo mas pero se los cuento luego). Les dejo una fotos del asunto:


Esta capa es mas angosta ya que debe ocupar la misma superficie que las tablas del banco + la pata angosta de la T, sin sobresalir mucho (solo 5mm en el banco Robust y 0mm en el B&D) para que no choque contra la pierna de las manijas.

Continuará...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hoy encontré un rato para hacer cosas pendientes, entre ellas avanzar un poco con este proyectito.
Un problema que estaba pendiente es que las maderas de la Robust y de la B&D difieren en un mm en el espesor, así que tuve que lijar "las alas" de la T para permitir que calzaran las maderas de la Robust.
Así quedó la T perforada para el montaje:

Y así quedó el ajuste entre las T y las tablas montada en la Robust:

Ahora debo cortar unos trozos de madera para sujetar la "mesa" sobre el mueble que la va a almacenar y luego montar el esmeril que compré.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hoy tuve un rato libre y corté y ubiqué unos trozos de madera que van a permitir "guardar" la mesa cuando no esté en uso...y va a quedar algo así:

Cuando pueda atornillo el esmeril... y tal vez redondee los bordes de la mesa y lije un poco los extremos de las maderas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Bueeee!!!!! Al fin monté el esmeril!!!!
Hicieron falta un par de tornillos medio violentos de 3/8 (no había M9) y las herramientas de siempre:

Tuve que avellanar los agujeros por la parte inferior de la mesa para que las cabezas de los tornillos quedaran al ras del tablero y no molestaran al poner la mesa "en posicion de guardado".

Una arandela de fibra para no dañar la chapa de la base del esmeril y otra metálica para distribuir la presion (luego me di cuenta que debería haber puesto tambien una groover...pero no pensé en hacerlo por que el esmeril tenía unas patas de goma que luego decidí quitar):

Y así quedará cuando no lo use:

Ahora tengo que poner un par de tomas en la mesa para no depender de los cables de cada herramienta.

Continuará....


----------



## DOSMETROS

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ahora tengo que poner un par de tomas en la mesa para no depender de los cables de cada herramienta.



Zapatilla atornillada


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Zapatilla atornillada


Tengo un par de tomas dobles que nunca usé y pensaba poner esas....pero la zapa es buena idea!
Hay que ver si por abajo o por arriba de la mesa .


----------



## DJ T3

O por el frente...   
Asi tenia el taller donde trabajaba y era muuuuy comodas


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DJ T3 dijo:


> O por el frente...


Por el canto de la mesa?????
Si es eso, no creo que los 30mm de espesor alcancen...


----------



## DJ T3

La mesa que usabamos (hecha a mano, no comprada) tenia unos tirantes de no se cuantos centimetros y arriba el "tablon" donde apoyamos las cosas. En esos tirantes teniamos las zapas y los tomas comunes.
Seria por la base, no precisamente el canto, a no ser que sea demasiado chico todo


----------



## DOSMETROS

Te falta : cepillo de alambre , piedra esmeril verde (carburo de silicio) *grano grueso*  para Widias , piedra chanfleda de afilar


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Te falta : cepillo de alambre , piedra esmeril verde (carburo de silicio) *grano grueso*  para Widias , piedra chanfleda de afilar


Esas las voy a comprar a medida que las necesite. El cepillo de alambre si es importante y lo voy a buscar 


DJ T3 dijo:


> La mesa que usabamos (hecha a mano, no comprada) tenia unos tirantes de no se cuantos centimetros y arriba el "tablon" donde apoyamos las cosas. En esos tirantes teniamos las zapas y los tomas comunes.
> Seria por la base, no precisamente el canto, a no ser que sea demasiado chico todo


No debes haber leído todo: esto es un invento para emplear un banco de trabajo plegable como "mesa" de trabajo para herramientas no-moviles.


----------



## DJ T3

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> plegable como "mesa"



Esa parte no habia leido... 

Igual, queda como idea para quien le sirva o para futuras creaciones* "Z",* o agregar un "pedacito" en alguna parte para el soporte de la zapa...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Y un paño de pulir y barras para pulir bronce e inoxidable


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Hicieron falta un par de tornillos medio violentos de 3/8 (no había M9)


Una pregunta: existe la medida ISO M9 ???? Hay varios sitios web que pasan del M8 al M10 y algunos que muestran el M9 con paso de 1.25 o paso de 1....
Donde yo fui tenían 3/8 pero eso es 9.5mm y me dijeron que hace mucho que no traen de M9.
En realidad el agujero de la base del esmeril era de 10mm pero yo buscaba un tornillo de 9mm para poder acomodar el tornillo por que los agujeros los escuadré a mano a 90°...


----------



## DOSMETROS

8 mm  paso 1,25 acero 8.8 eran los tornillos de la tapa de cilindros del Fiat 600 - Seat 600 (modelos D - E - R) , ya el S trajo de 9 x 1,25 , acero 10.90.

Así que al mio que tenía motor algo pistero le había pasado macho al block y mecha a la tapa y le había reforzado los tornillos   

Pero no se sobre la bulonería a granel . . .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Vos tenías un Fiat 600????
Y por donde entrabas??? Le habías sacado el parabrisas??


----------



## Fogonazo

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Vos tenías un Fiat 600????
> Y por donde entrabas??? Le habías sacado el parabrisas??


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Aaaaahhhhh.....le habia quitado el techo!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Atrás mio no iba nadie jajaja


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hoy compré este soporte para taladro de mano. Tiene un precio muy accesible y todos los comentarios destacan su robustez. Veremos cuando llegue..


----------



## Fogonazo

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Hoy compré este soporte para taladro de mano. Tiene un precio muy accesible y todos los comentarios destacan su robustez. Veremos cuando llegue..
> Ver el archivo adjunto 186003


Yo compré uno muy similar en Sodimaq, en la mesa de saldos, al exorbitante precio de 100$ (Principios de 2019), lo consideraron "saldo" porque le faltaban un par de tornillos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Seeeee....yo anduve cartoneando por las mesas de ofertas del Easy pero no había nada interesante 
Un amigo me recomendó que buscara un "exprimidor manual"

que son muy solidos, pero son tanto o mas caros que el soporte que compré y requiere artesanías para transformarlo....y en las chacaritas que busqué no había nada parecido...barato...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Naaa , esa máquina es espectacular para hacer jugos , en 3 minutos hacés 5 litros de jugo 

La que compraste es de la normativa nueva y se adapta a los mandriles que tienen "cogote" , y algunos taladros viejos no lo tienen . . .

Yo tengo un soporte de esos de taladro Black & Decker que por delante se encajan dos tornillos del taladro y por detrás un tornillo largo encaja en una cavidad dónde también va un tornillo del mango . . .  incompatible con otros taladros   .

Son muyyy prácticos

Cuando puedas comprate una pequeña morsa para taladro   














						Morsa Plana Kroner Ideal Para Soportes De Taladro Y Amoladora - $ 4.027
					

Morsa Plana KRONER Ideal para soportes de taladro y amoladoraAluminio Inyectado • MARCA: KRONER• ANCHO DE BOCA: 60 MM• APERTURA DE BOCA: 70 MM• TIPO DE BASE: FIJA» MATERIALES: SEGÚN NORMAS DE CALIDAD INTERNACIONALES. LIBRE DE PRODUCTOS PROPENSOS A PROVOCAR RAJADURAS.» DISEÑO: LA CORRECTA...




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DOSMETROS dijo:


> La que compraste es de la normativa nueva y se adapta a los mandriles que tienen "cogote" , y algunos taladros viejos no lo tienen .


Sisi. Los dos que voy a usar, un B&D y un Skil tienen cogote de 42 y 42.5mm respectivamente y el soporte es para 43mm   


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cuando puedas comprate una pequeña morsa para taladro


La morsa la iba a comprar en un combo, pero valía el soporte+la morsa+$500...lo mismo que comprarla suelta mas envío (tengo envío gratis para mas de $2000), así que la voy a buscar en San Juan.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Bastaaaaante lindo el soporte. Recien compro los tornillos para sujetarlo a la mesa....pero será mas tarde cuando baje un poco el calor...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Bueeee....ya quedó 99% lista la mesa de trabajo y solo falta poner los tomacorriente y la llave de corte.
Fue un poco complicado sujetar la base del soporte del taladro por que las esquinas donde van los tornillos tiene una moldura que traba la cabeza o la tuerca y no permite que gire desde arriba, así que tuve que conseguir tornillos de largo muy ajustado para que no sobresalieran por la parte inferior de la mesa, y hacer algunas artesanías para que quepan las tuercas y arandelas:

Pero finalmente quedó como lo imaginé:

A fin de cuentas no salió taaan caro...debo haber gastado unos 80 Trumps y ahora puedo hacer trabajos que antes eran imposibles...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ahora sí está listo!!
No pudo aplicarse la idea de una "zapatilla" por que:
1-Tenía los dos tomas dobles y la llave de un punto.
2-El par de tomas marcados DIRECTO siempre tienen disponibles los 220V, y los que dicen ON-OFF se alimentan por medio del interruptor, y esto ultimo es imposible en una zapatilla.

La idea de los tomas on-off es para evitar tener que activar y desactivar el gatillo del taladro, lo cual es particularmente incómodo, entonces se usa la llave para controlar la marcha del taladro o cualquier otra herramienta.

La verdad es que los cartelitos deberían ser mas prolijos  ....pero dudo mucho de su duración.

Bueno...esto es lo último de la mesa de herramientas. Si a alguien le ha despertado alguna idea, me quedo contento


----------



## AntonioAA

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Bueeee....ya quedó 99% lista la mesa de trabajo y solo falta poner los tomacorriente y la llave de corte.
> Fue un poco complicado sujetar la base del soporte del taladro por que las esquinas donde van los tornillos tiene una moldura que traba la cabeza o la tuerca y no permite que gire desde arriba, así que tuve que conseguir tornillos de largo muy ajustado para que no sobresalieran por la parte inferior de la mesa, y hacer algunas artesanías para que quepan las tuercas y arandelas:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 186058
> Pero finalmente quedó como lo imaginé:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 186059
> A fin de cuentas no salió taaan caro...debo haber gastado unos 80 Trumps y ahora puedo hacer trabajos que antes eran imposibles...


Ud es demasiado prolijo, Profe ... si viera mi banquito de carpintero !  Felicitaciones por la compra de paso ... una de mis maquinas mas usadas es el taladro de banco ( uno berreta que compre hace años pero aguanta ) ....


----------



## DJ T3

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> y los que dicen ON-OFF se alimentan por medio del interruptor, y esto ultimo es imposible en una zapatilla.



No necesariamente imposible, ya que algunas/todas las zapatillas tienen cables/alambres que interconectan los diferentes tomas, de ahi la ingeniosidad de cada uno.... 

Como sugerencia agregaria un neon/LED-a-220 para indicar cuándo está la llave encendida

Excelente laburo Eduardo!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DJ T3 dijo:


> No necesariamente imposible, ya que algunas/todas las zapatillas tienen cables/alambres que interconectan los diferentes tomas, de ahi la ingeniosidad de cada uno..


Seeee....ya he desarmado y emparchado varias, pero la experiencia me ha mostrado que los contactos internos de las zapatillas no resisten mucho, mecánicamente hablando....ni te digo cuando los manoseas un poco, por eso le escapo a esas artesanías (no hablemos del precio de la zapatilla Cambre).


DJ T3 dijo:


> Como sugerencia agregaria un neon/LED-a-220 para indicar cuándo está la llave encendida


Tal cual...es un agregado que compré el viernes pero no era muy chico que digamos y no me quedó lugar para ponerlo dentro de las tomas por que quedaron llenas de cable gordo.

Voy a ver si puedo poner un LED de 3mm a ver si gano algo de espacio.


DJ T3 dijo:


> Excelente laburo Eduardo!!!


Graciasssss!!!!!!


----------



## DJ T3

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Tal cual...es un agregado que compré el viernes pero no era muy chico que digamos y no me quedó lugar para ponerlo dentro de las tomas por que quedaron llenas de cable gordo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voy a ver si puedo poner un LED de 3mm a ver si gano algo de espacio.



Sino fijate de acortar el plastico rojo, internamente es un neon con una resistencia de 470k 1/2W, el largo nunca entendi por qué lo hacen asi.
Sino alguna resistencia grande (hay que calcular), led y diodo en "antiparalelo", porque para capacitor dudo te quede espacio, ya que uno, digamos, 220 nF por unos 650 V, es relativamente grande, aunque quizas acomodando entre todo el egendro...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DJ T3 dijo:


> Sino fijate de acortar el plastico rojo, internamente es un neon con una resistencia de 470k 1/2W, el largo nunca entendi por qué lo hacen asi.


Alguna vez compré un neon mas chico y mas corto...pero ahora no existían.
Ya veré que hago con el indicador...

PD: la tecla de la llave tiene una forma que ayuda a detectar si está activada o nó. No es lo mejor pero es algo .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hoy fuí a revolver un poco en la casa de electronica amiga y conseguí un "ojo de buey" (aka "neon" en la actualidad) mas chico y corto (y barato) que el que mostré ayer. Veremos si cabe..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Buenas....
Acá mando una pregunta ligeramente off-topic:
Resulta que tengo una lata de fondo blanco para madera que compré por que se me acabó la que tenía casi vacía y necesité unos 100 cm3 adicionales para sellar el MDF de un mueble (que no he construído yo). Cuando terminé de usarla hace como un año, cerré la lata bien cerrada, la envolví en nylon y la puse "de cabeza" y me olvidé de ella.
Resulta que hace unos días tuve que reparar y pintar una puerta, y como tuve que lijarla....se chupaba toda la pintura. OK, le voy a poner fondo blanco y listo...minga!!! Abro la lata y resulta que sobrenadaba un líquido medio transpararente amarronado y todo el "fondo blanco" estaba....hecho un engrudo en el fondo de la lata (valga la redundancia). Traté de revolverlo un rato pero no se diluía el pegote, así que luego de decir gran cantidad de improperios, a mi hijo se le ocurrió la idea de sacar un poco del engrudo y lo diluimos con aguarrás. No es que se diluyó mucho que digamos, pero al menos logramos sellar las partes expuestas de MDF y finalmente pintamos.

La pregunta es: ¿Alguien sabe como se diluye/regenera/reconstituye el fondo blanco que está hecho un engrudo sin diluir?? El tema es que la lata está llena al 90% y soy muy ratón para tirarla y comprar otra luego de ver que se puede diluir con aguarrás, pero siempre queda pegote en alguna parte. Vendrá algún diluyente que valga para regenerar el fondo??? O hay que tirar la lata llena a la basura y lpmqlp???


----------



## analogico

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Buenas....
> Acá mando una pregunta ligeramente off-topic:
> Resulta que tengo una lata de fondo blanco para madera que compré por que se me acabó la que tenía casi vacía y necesité unos 100 cm3 adicionales para sellar el MDF de un mueble (que no he construído yo). Cuando terminé de usarla hace como un año, cerré la lata bien cerrada, la envolví en nylon y la puse "de cabeza" y me olvidé de ella.
> Resulta que hace unos días tuve que reparar y pintar una puerta, y como tuve que lijarla....se chupaba toda la pintura. OK, le voy a poner fondo blanco y listo...minga!!! Abro la lata y resulta que sobrenadaba un líquido medio transpararente amarronado y todo el "fondo blanco" estaba....hecho un engrudo en el fondo de la lata (valga la redundancia). Traté de revolverlo un rato pero no se diluía el pegote, así que luego de decir gran cantidad de improperios, a mi hijo se le ocurrió la idea de sacar un poco del engrudo y lo diluimos con aguarrás. No es que se diluyó mucho que digamos, pero al menos logramos sellar las partes expuestas de MDF y finalmente pintamos.
> 
> La pregunta es: ¿Alguien sabe como se diluye/regenera/reconstituye el fondo blanco que está hecho un engrudo sin diluir?? El tema es que la lata está llena al 90% y soy muy ratón para tirarla y comprar otra luego de ver que se puede diluir con aguarrás, pero siempre queda pegote en alguna parte. Vendrá algún diluyente que valga para regenerar el fondo??? O hay que tirar la lata llena a la basura y lpmqlp???



y probar  con un revolvedor de pintura para taladro
cuidado con las salpicaduras


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Eso es algo que siempre quise comprar...   
El asunto es que el engrudo no es fácil de revolver....es muy pegajoso y consistente. Si le meto eso se va a erroscar todo el "revolvedor". Cuando lo hacía con una varilla, mucho salía pegado a la varilla y había que despegarlo manualmente. Por eso creo que es necesario un disolvente...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ponele primero un chorro de thinner y a revolver , luego el aguarrás y seguís !

Un amigo quiso mostrarme cómo trabajaba uno de esos , estaba el sentido de giro "palotrolau" y le volcó media lata en los pantalones     . . .  seguimos siendo amigos .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Las veces que probé diluir el fondo con thinner no anduvo, pero con aguarras va maso.
Igual voy a probar...te parece que le puedo sacar el liquido amarronado ese????
Para hacer espacio en la lata...

PD: que corno es el "solvente industrial"??? Con eso recomiendan diluir para maquina el fondo Tersuave...

Ya lo encontré: es la nafta blanca, que se evapora a los santísimos ped0s....y es cara...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , sacale ese jugo sobrenadante y aflojá un poco ese barro blanco con aguarrás , thinner y hasta nafta automotor . . .  , luego volvés a mezclar todo , ese líquido amarronado es el barníz que une la parte sólida asentada


----------



## AntonioAA

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Buenas....
> Acá mando una pregunta ligeramente off-topic:
> Resulta que tengo una lata de fondo blanco para madera que compré por que se me acabó la que tenía casi vacía y necesité unos 100 cm3 adicionales para sellar el MDF de un mueble (que no he construído yo). Cuando terminé de usarla hace como un año, cerré la lata bien cerrada, la envolví en nylon y la puse "de cabeza" y me olvidé de ella.
> Resulta que hace unos días tuve que reparar y pintar una puerta, y como tuve que lijarla....se chupaba toda la pintura. OK, le voy a poner fondo blanco y listo...minga!!! Abro la lata y resulta que sobrenadaba un líquido medio transpararente amarronado y todo el "fondo blanco" estaba....hecho un engrudo en el fondo de la lata (valga la redundancia). Traté de revolverlo un rato pero no se diluía el pegote, así que luego de decir gran cantidad de improperios, a mi hijo se le ocurrió la idea de sacar un poco del engrudo y lo diluimos con aguarrás. No es que se diluyó mucho que digamos, pero al menos logramos sellar las partes expuestas de MDF y finalmente pintamos.
> 
> La pregunta es: ¿Alguien sabe como se diluye/regenera/reconstituye el fondo blanco que está hecho un engrudo sin diluir?? El tema es que la lata está llena al 90% y soy muy ratón para tirarla y comprar otra luego de ver que se puede diluir con aguarrás, pero siempre queda pegote en alguna parte. Vendrá algún diluyente que valga para regenerar el fondo??? O hay que tirar la lata llena a la basura y lpmqlp???


Estimado Dr. El solvente natural de esas pinturas sinteticas es Aguarrás Mineral ...  he reconstruido pinturas mucho mas antiguas que la suya , pero exige un intenso revoltijo , me hice oportunamente un artefacto con las cuchillas de una "minipimer" fallecida .... Luego de obtener la densidad correcta , es muy recomendable filtrarla con una media femenina ( o del genero que le parezca , en estos tiempos no se sabe ) . Suerte !!
NO RETIRAR EL JUGO AMARRONADO !!!!!!!!!!!!! ... es justamente la base "secante"  ....otrora se usaba el aceite de lino , ahora es ..,. sintetica como indica su nombre .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

O sea (Maradona dixit) dejo el jugo marron, encima le echo aguarrás y revuelvo hasta que me de calambre con la minipimer de la patrona. Luego le robo una media y filtro el coso...

Es así???


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , maso . . .


----------



## AntonioAA

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> O sea (Maradona dixit) dejo el jugo marron, encima le echo aguarrás y revuelvo hasta que me de calambre con la minipimer de la patrona. Luego le robo una media y filtro el coso...
> 
> Es así???


Exactamente !!


----------



## pppppo

Off topicassoo, sobra medio liitro de pintura,,,,agarro botella de gaseosa o simil y lo vierto, chorrito de thinner y minina cantidad de aire, tapa y listo.
Si sobra un litro es mas que obvia la respuesta, botella de un litro y listo, super practico. No se derrite la botella de pet, creo que es ese el material.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ahhhhhhhh y la aplastás


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

pppppo dijo:


> Off topicassoo, sobra medio liitro de pintura,,,,agarro botella de gaseosa o simil y lo vierto, chorrito de thinner y minina cantidad de aire, tapa y listo.
> Si sobra un litro es mas que obvia la respuesta, botella de un litro y listo, super practico. No se derrite la botella de pet, creo que es ese el material.


Es que esto no es pintura sino base para madera y el diluyente es aguarrás.
Y cantidad de aire...bastante poca, aunque generalmente le pongo un naylon pegado a la superficie y luego lo cierro y suele tirar bastante bien. Pero en este no lo hice y el engrudo se precipitó y se hizo un pegote muy importante.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> aunque generalmente le pongo un naylon pegado a la superficie y luego lo cierro


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ayer le dí el primer uso a la mesa y al soporte del taladro:
Tengo unos "sargentos" mas bien medio-chicos que compré hace años en un supermercado que también vendía algunas herramientas. Estaban baratos y me parecieron una buena oferta para no tener que usar los que tengo de como un metro de largo. Bue...parece que uno no era muy bueno que digamos y un día que ajustaba dos maderitas al banco de trabajo se hizo percha 



Si uno mira en detalle la rotura, es claro que la mordaza es de fundición de "algo" y que la parte trasera era muy delgada, entonces cuando hizo un poco de fuerza voló el pedazo (ahí ya se vé luego de la reparación pero la rotura es evidente).

Así estuvo guardada como 3 o 4 años hasta que se me ocurrió mandarle un par de tornillos para mantenerla en el lugar. El que ven ahí es para que no se suelte la mordaza cuando hace presión contra "lo que sea que pille" (el extremo hace palanca hacia arriba y entonces el tornillo se afirma contra la guía. El otro tornillo es para mantener la mordaza en posición y sujetarla para que tampoco "suba" cuando hace fuerza. En resumen, quedó así:



Con el taladro montado en el soporte me quedó una mano libre para sujetar el conjunto y poder guiar las perforaciones, por que la mordaza tiene rebordes redondeados por todas partes y casi es imposible ponerla a nivel para agujerear. En la foto también se vé la tapa de las pastillas efervescentes que reemplaza al disco de plástico original que alguien perdió 

Sin duda necesito urgente la morsa plana, por que me cansé de buscar acá y las que hay son grandes, molestas y caras... tendré que seguir gastando...


----------



## DOSMETROS

*1ro*
*2do*
*3ro*

**


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *1ro*
> *2do*
> *3ro*
> 
> **


Naaaa..... la soldadora es una herramienta que aún me falta comprar, pero no he invertido ahí por que no la voy a usar para amortizarla.
Con dos tornillos zafo del 90% de las cosas que hago...no se justifica gastar mas de 6 o 7 lucas en soldadora, máscara, escuadras, electrodos y demás yerbas.
Pero las ideas estan buenas .


----------



## ska_gatotw

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Naaaa..... la soldadora es una herramienta que aún me falta comprar, pero no he invertido ahí por que no la voy a usar para amortizarla.
> Con dos tornillos zafo del 90% de las cosas que hago...no se justifica gastar mas de 6 o 7 lucas en soldadora, máscara, escuadras, electrodos y demás yerbas.
> Pero las ideas estan buenas .


Si es por amortizar yo no debería haber comprado ni un lápiz 
Compro herramientas constantemente, y tengo muchas, mas que nada porque no me gusta laburar y si tengo que hacerlo, al menos no quiero renegar, si hay que comprar la herramienta correcta para hacer algo al menos una vez, ya está justificada.
un abrazo!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ska_gatotw dijo:


> Si es por amortizar yo no debería haber comprado ni un lápiz
> Compro herramientas constantemente, y tengo muchas, mas que nada porque no me gusta laburar y si tengo que hacerlo, al menos no quiero renegar, si hay que comprar la herramienta correcta para hacer algo al menos una vez, ya está justificada.
> un abrazo!


Jajajaja!!!!
No es que yo amortice taannnto, pero por lo general no hago trabajos de metalurgia que impliquen soldar con electrica, y entonces el gasto se me dispararía si tuviera que comprar herramientas para hacer esos laburos: soldadora, máscara, escuadras magneticas, prensas y ya si tenés esto también te hará falta una "sensitiva" (así le dicen por acá) para cortar caños de acero, etc.
Cuando empiezo a sumar me tengo que gastar una parva de guita para tareas que no hago a menudo, y no por que no me guste sino por que tampoco tengo espacio.
Es un dilema importante...


----------



## DOSMETROS

*Solo la inverter !* , el resto se hace con amoladora de mano maña y paciencia


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *Solo la inverter !* , el resto se hace con amoladora de mano maña y paciencia


La inverter, la máscara y las escuadras magnéticas...mínimo...


----------



## DJ T3

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> es claro que la mordaza es de fundición de "algo"



Mayormente ese material es antimonio, duro, pero fragil al esfuerzo (algo asi como pasaba con la baquelita en vez de plasticos flexibles). Los he visto en algunas herramientas, pero donde los exigis un poco, chau.

Por otro lado la inverter te da muchas posibilidades, y aparte mejora la costuras y demas, dejando pocas "suciedad" en la soldadura.
Sino para algo mas amplio TIG, MIG o autogena, hasta aluminio podes soldar....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DJ T3 dijo:


> Por otro lado la inverter te da muchas posibilidades, y aparte mejora la costuras y demas, dejando pocas "suciedad" en la soldadura.
> Sino para algo mas amplio TIG, MIG o autogena, hasta aluminio podes soldar....


Sisi, ahí estuve viendo una inverter con TIG a un precio muy razonable y comentan que es muy buena.... pero no me quiero dar rosca...


----------



## DJ T3

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Sisi, ahí estuve viendo una inverter con TIG a un precio muy razonable y comentan que es muy buena.... pero no me quiero dar rosca...



Mirate unos videitos en youtube de soldadura en aluminio, y no dormis esta noche... ...

Naaa, esta muy buena, y la ventaja es la versatilidad que tiene. La verdad si fuera por mi, tendria de todos tipos...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DJ T3 dijo:


> Mirate unos videitos en youtube de soldadura en aluminio, y no dormis esta noche... ...
> 
> Naaa, esta muy buena, y la ventaja es la versatilidad que tiene. La verdad si fuera por mi, tendria de todos tipos...


Jajajajajajaja
Hace un par de meses soldé unos pedazos de caño de acero con la inverter de un amigo, para probarla nomás por que estaba medio enroscado y quería ver que tal eran. No soldaba con eléctrica casi desde que salí de la secundaria, pero me salió un cordón como si hubiera estado soldando los últimos 30 años. Una belleza el bicho...


----------



## Fogonazo

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Jajajajajajaja
> Hace un par de meses soldé unos pedazos de caño de acero con la inverter de un amigo, para probarla nomás por que estaba medio enroscado y quería ver que tal eran. No soldaba con eléctrica casi desde que salí de la secundaria, pero me salió un cordón como si hubiera estado soldando los últimos 30 años. Una belleza el bicho...


Seeee son aremosas
De puro gordo y calentón me compré una pero me cuesta mucho soldar por mi "Temblor esencial" cuando no ando atacado, sueldo como un campeón. 
Además de que hace arco muy estable y costuras primorosas noté que no recalienta los cables de alimentación 

La conecté con un alargue de 2 * 1,5 y ni se entibió, con otras soldadoras que tengo hubiera echado humo.

Creo que genera si propia energía 

Ahora como sigo siendo gordo, pero todavía mas calentón que antes quiero una que es MIG + TIG.


----------



## DJ T3

Creo que genera alta tension (del orden de miles) mas el gas inherte que evita la formacion de costras, humo y no se que mas. Creo que eso es lo que evita un consumo elevado, mas que seguro usa fuente conmutada, pfff. Un conjunto que enamora...


----------



## Fogonazo

DJ T3 dijo:


> Creo que genera alta tension (del orden de miles) mas el gas inherte que evita la formacion de costras, humo y no se que mas. Creo que eso es lo que evita un consumo elevado, mas que seguro usa fuente conmutada, pfff. Un conjunto que enamora...


Esa sería la TIG, que todavía NO poseo
Trabaja con 2 tensiones, una de cebado muy alta y muy baja corriente que provoca una chispa "Guía" y otra mas baja unos 60Vcc pero decenas de amper que establecen un arco de plasma dentro de la torcha, para que todo no se convierta en metal fundido se sopla gas inerte que sale por la boquilla a algunos miles de grados.
El efecto es muy similar a la soldadura oxi-acetilénica pero sin oxidación, con "llama" mas precisa y mucho mas caliente pero mas puntual, Tan puntual que se puede emplear para cortar (1 a 1,5mm)

¡ Quiero una ! 

La MIG es mas "Bruta" rollo de alambre cobreado para que no se oxide polarizado según lo que se intente soldar, sale por la torcha junto con gas inerte.
Cuando escribo "polarizado" me refiero a todas las combinaciones de forma de tensión que se les ocurra desde positiva  a negativa pasando por compuestas con mayor o menor grado de componentes en forma de pulsos superpuestos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Hablando del gas , ni locos compren con gas carbónico , es dificilísimo hacer un buen cordón , lo mejor es el argón pero muuuy caro , así que finalmente el atal (mezcla de carbónico y argón) es perfecto para soldar y a buen precio !


----------



## AntonioAA

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> La inverter, la máscara y las escuadras magnéticas...mínimo...


Vienen los kit de inverter con mascara fotosensible de regalo por menos plata de lo que crees ... El poder que te da la soldadora junto con la mola no tienen precio !!!
con la soldadora arreglas el sargento en 10' reemplazando toda la parte con un fierro ....

Off topic :  Babeo por tener una de las otras soldadoras !! apenas tenga una excusa que la pague , le pego


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Vienen los kit de inverter con mascara fotosensible de regalo por menos plata de lo que crees


Seeeee....los he estado viendo en ML. El tema es que en las máquinas de costo accesible para hobby solo me puedo guiar por los comentarios...y ya viste como son algunos...
Hay unas soldadoras Conarco con MIG o algo así que las he visto usar cerca de casa por un chapista...y son un caño: la bailan todo el día para soldar de todo y ni transpira.
No es que yo la vaya a usar de esa forma, pero tampoco quiero poner los tejos en una medio-pelo y que vuelen a la mie#$@& los IGBT en el primer o segundo cordón....sobre todo cuando es por hobby y no por laburo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

La Dogo es muuuuy buena , obvio la Conarco es mejor , olvidate de la Lusqtoff


----------



## EdgardoCas

Seee!!! la inverter es una barbaridad!! Tengo una Lukstoff de 220A, y he hecho de todo; incluso en materiales muy finitos usé electrodo fino y "blando" más alambre de fardo para rellenar: voy apoyando el electrodo a bajísima potencia sobre el material y el alambre como si soldara con estaño.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DOSMETROS dijo:


> La Dogo es muuuuy buena , obvio la Conarco es mejor ,


Seee....pero para algo razonable en cualquiera de las dos me tengo que gastar mas de 25 lucas !!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si Conseguís la Dodo Star pero la amarilla no la negra mas moderna , es una bestia , solo soldadora , ni mig , ni tig









						Soldadora Inverter Dogo Star 105 - $ 22.100
					

Soldadora Inverter Dogo Star-105 Tensión máxima de 60 VFrecuencia: 50/60 HZCorriente de soladura de 5 - 80 AGrado de protección: IP 21Compatible a moto generador.Incluye bolso (Su pregunta no molesta, su oferta es compromiso de compra)       FERRETERIA INDUSTRIAL VIASUR




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar
				












						Soldadora Inverter Dogo Star 105 Ah 1,6-2,5mm + Electrodos - $ 11.099
					

SOLDADORA INVERTER - DOGOModelo: STAR 105CARACTERÍSTICAS:• Compatible Con Grupos Electrógenos.• Ventilación Forzada Para Trabajos De Largos Períodos.• Permite El Uso De Diferentes Tipos De Electrodos: Rutílico, Fundición, Acero Inoxidable Y Básico. • Protección Térmica Y Reinicio Automático.•...




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar


----------



## AntonioAA

Bueno , no es que tenga aca que explicar como es la electronica justamente ! .. .es cuestion de suerte , mas para uso esporadico y hobbysta  pero tengo una Lusktoff a la cual he maltratado bastante sin problemas ... Me costó mucho menos de lo que muestran y eso que compre una de 250 amperes por mis "artesanias" en acero inoxidable y me sobra !!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Mi comentario fue porque he arreglado varias Lusktoff del modelo mas chico


----------



## Fogonazo

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Seeeee....los he estado viendo en ML. El tema es que en las máquinas de costo accesible para hobby solo me puedo guiar por los comentarios...y ya viste como son algunos...
> Hay unas soldadoras Conarco con MIG o algo así que las he visto usar cerca de casa por un chapista...y son un caño: la bailan todo el día para soldar de todo y ni transpira.
> No es que yo la vaya a usar de esa forma, pero tampoco quiero poner los tejos en una medio-pelo y que vuelen a la mie#$@& los IGBT en el primer o segundo cordón....sobre todo cuando es por hobby y no por laburo.


Conarco (Cliente mio  ) = ¡ Excelentes ! Son bajo licencia Lincoln / ESAB que saben una bocha del tema

FogoHermano tiene una de las gordas (300A) con ruedas se llegó mandar soldaduras de 4 hs sin parar y la maq. ni mu.

La que tengo yo es mas modesta, una Stanley de 185A, nunca la pasé de un 45% de potencia









						Soldadora Electrica Inverter Stanley Power 185 160 A + Caja - $ 38.772
					

- Código: 60199- Marca: Stanley- Potencia absorbida: 3,2 KVA- Rango de amperaje: 25-160A- Ciclo de trabajo: 160A al 30%- Tipo de soldado: MMA- Fases eléctricas: Monofásica- Electrodos utilizables: 1.6 - 4 mm- Tensión en vacío: 90 V- Tensión de red: 230 V- Frecuencia: 50/60 Hz- Clase de...




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar


----------



## pppppo

Bueno, ni idea que tiene que ver con el sub....tener una Stanley 160, Lusktoff 200 amen de la intraud 150 de 40 Kg...que casi no uso, cuestión de peso.
Con 80 se suelda barbaro en 2.5 mm ,mas no es necesario, menos para algo esporádico, mig, tig...solo para cosas especificas, no gasten al dope.
Ahhh para que se babeen, la lusk...paso por servicio técnico y la diagnosticaron sin reparación...y se quedo en el taller .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

pppppo dijo:


> Bueno, ni idea que tiene que ver con el sub.


Jaja..
Este es un tema de libre delirio tecnológico avanzado y elemental. Por suerte no fué al arenero por que hay algunas cosas interesantes, pero ya finalizado el sub...este tema es un off-topic permanente.


----------



## Fogonazo

pppppo dijo:


> Bueno, ni idea que tiene que ver con el sub. . . . . .


No solo de subwoofer vive el hombre 

​


----------



## DOSMETROS

pppppo dijo:


> Bueno, ni idea que tiene que ver con el sub...


 
Bafle de hierro y el sub , soldado


----------



## pppppo

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Bafle de hierro y el sub , soldado


Tener unos de aluminio technics... acepto donaciones que los conos muertos están. 6 "....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ahora le estoy agregando un poco de "tecnología" a la mesa de trabajo  
Como no puedo usar el gatillo del taladro para controlarle la velocidad cuando está en el soporte, le estoy haciendo un control de velocidad con un dimmer (el de la carpeta Aries  ) que será colocado como un add-on portátil para usarlo es otras cosas si fuera necesario.

Yo había pensado hacer un control sofisticado y con realimentación para poder mantener una velocidad baja y muy estable, y a tal fin había conseguido un circuito de RCA muy antigüo:

El problema es que la llave regenerativa usa un transistor de germaniooo!!!! y por la forma en la que está conectada no puedo reemplazarla por un diac sin tener que rearmar todo el circuito (no me pregunten por los CI U208B y sucedáneos por que han desaparecido de mi provincia hace mas de 20 años según uno de los vendedores que consulté...así que con CI no vá).

Pero me puse a ver un video en youtube de un tío que reparaba el control de velocidad de un bruto taladro DeWalt y adentro tenía un dimmer con simple constante de tiempo y me dije: "*si DeWalt lo hace así y son muy buenas herramientas, por que yo debería tratar de hacer cosas raras?*", así que conseguí un PCB de Aries por un precio muy módico y estoy armando el engendro...que como de costumbre, lleva mas tiempo hacer todo el montaje mecánico del soporte/caja y el cableado que soldar ese mísero PCB. Les dejo unas fotos...


Demás está decir que estoy reciclando cosas muy viejas que tenía nuevas y sin uso, así que hasta ahora solo gasté en el PCB, en el cap de 100nF x 400V y en la "caja de luz" de PVC. El triac es un BT137-500 que reciclé de cosas guardadas de viejos trabajos...la bornera no recuerdo de donde salió pero lleva mas de 10 años en la caja de conectores, el diac lo encontré guardado en una bolsita de origen desconocido, el toma y accesorios los rescaté de un arreglo que nunca hice, la perilla esa de la foto debe tener..fácil...35 años y el disipador lo rescaté de "algo" que se rompió y desguacé...a saber que era...
Hoy tuve que comprar una ficha de tres patas 10A y el prensacables...y para el cable tengo una sobra del mismo 3x1.5 tipo taller que usé en la mesa.

Espero que esto funcione bien...


----------



## DJ T3

A mi tambien me sorprendio lo basico del circuito de un taladro (sabe tú qué marca) que se encontraba todo montado sobre una ceramica o similar blanco, y componentes en smd. El tema del control de velocidad (basicamente un dimmer) y el switch de encendido, era como una especie de potenciometro deslizante sobre el mismo gatillo, que para apagar todo, desconectaba las escobillas del mismo (como si desconectara un pin del pote de regulacion). Si encuentro el "coso", mando fotos.

PD: Me enamore de la perilla, hermosa..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Bueee.....ya dejé listo el coso. Lo probé con una lámpara de 100W y anduvo perfecto. Ya mañana lo pruebo con el taladro, pero dudo que falle...aunque faltaría revisar cuanto hay que "achicar" el potenciómetro para evitar una zona muerta en el control (este pote dice ser de 500K...pero solo llega a 383K así que no debe ser taaanto y tengo un preset de 1M para poner en paralelo).
Les dejo unas fotos:


Al final, el cable es otro recicle....es un interlock (muy bueno) sin el conector IEC de una PC vieeeeeja y lo encontré revolviendo la caja de cables viejos. Como es de 3 x 0.75 para 4 A vá sobrado, sobre todo por que no son permanentes, así que ahí quedó.

*PD:* Y yo que creía que era muy bicho por usar la tapa y caja de luz de PVC...me encuentro en youtube a un chabón que lo hizo antes


----------



## Fogonazo

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Bueee.....ya dejé listo el coso. Lo probé con una lámpara de 100W y anduvo perfecto. . . . . . . .
> 
> *PD: Y yo que creía que era muy bicho por usar la tapa y caja de luz de PVC...me encuentro en youtube a un chabón que lo hizo antes  *



¿ Te estarán espiando las neuronas ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Te estarán espiando las neuronas ?


Creo que me robó la bola de cristal..


----------



## DJ T3

No te podes imaginar las cosas que vi vendiendo por mercadolibre, y los precios que manejan. Con el coso tuyo se hacen millonarios.... Jajajja...

Te quedo muy bueno. Yo le pondria un neon y/o una llave para poder apagarlo en caso necesario (en vez de desenchufar).


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DJ T3 dijo:


> Te quedo muy bueno. Yo le pondria un neon y/o una llave para poder apagarlo en caso necesario (en vez de desenchufar).


Sabés que lo pensé???
El neon y el interruptor los tengo (de recicle, claro) pero es medio complicado buscarles un lugar "sólido" para sujetarlos, por que la caja tiene muchos agujeros troquelados...y junto al pote no hay casi espacio por que es un pote de los viejos.
Por otra parté también pensé: si lo conecto a la mesa, esta tiene su propio interruptor, y si lo uso con la aspiradora u otro aparatejo, seguro que tendrá su interruptor, así que lo dejé ahí....y me fuí a tomar una birra para descansar!!

PD: no está en el foro la carpeta Aries?? (bahh..no se si puede estar) ...por que tuve que relevar el circuito del dimmer para ver como se conectaba ya que el PCB solo decía *ent*(rada) y *sal*(ida)...


----------



## DJ T3

Para el interruptor lo habia pensado o a un lado, o en el mismo pote, pero claro ahi ya tiene que ser mas especifico el pote.

El neon lo podes colocar al fondo de la caja, e incluso desde el PCB para que tenga sujecion mecanica, y con un tubito de plastico haces de "guia" de luz hasta arriba (no hace falta mucho espacio) como lo tiene la play 1, o un par de aparatos, para no poner el led/neon en el frente, o en el caso del lugar sea complicado, incluso puede ser un led por el espacio que ocupa.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DJ T3 dijo:


> y con un tubito de plastico haces de "guia" de luz hasta arriba


Eso me gusta y es lo mismo que quiero hacer en el ampli de 8 canales, pero no hay nada de plástico que sirva para hacerlo. Estuve averiguando y lo unico que suena razonable es comprar acrílico cilíndrico transparente, pero vale $1200 mas IVA, viene de 8mm x 1.20mts y hay que mandarlo a pedir.
Si se te ocurre alguna cosa de plastico que sirva, que no tenga que llevar a que la maquinen y que no me arranquen la cabeza....soy todo oídos.


----------



## DJ T3

Y una tanza de nylon transparente gruesa? Va por metros eso, me parece...  
Cortado bien, deberia servir de guia...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Estuve rastreando un poco la web y la tanzas son muuuy finas...menos de 1mm excepto las de cortar pasto que llegan a 3mm...pero son opacas...


----------



## EdgardoCas

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Estuve rastreando un poco la web y la tanzas son muuuy finas...menos de 1mm excepto las de cortar pasto que llegan a 3mm...pero son opacas...


Averiguá en casas de pesca, hay de todos los calibres


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Revolviendo en casa encontré este tornillo de nylon que tal vez podría solucionar mi problema....pero solo tengo uno 


No sé de donde salió, pero creo que es de una optica trasera de un Fiat 147 que tenía hace 25 años...


----------



## ska_gatotw

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No sé de donde salió, pero creo que es de una optica trasera de un Fiat 147 que tenía hace 25 años...


Eso si que es guardar cosas "por las dudas..."


----------



## DJ T3

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> excepto las de cortar pasto que llegan a 3mm



Justo a eso me referia. Pero creo que hay uno que es transparente

Y una cuerda de nylon? Al final en la punta, quemas un poco con encendedor para unir los hilos, y lo aplanas...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hoy tuve que desarmar el dimmer por que me había olvidado de poner el snubber, así que salí a comprar resistencia y capacitor para hacerlo.
Luego de montar el snubber decidí probar con los taladros que tengo: un Skil 6438 de velocidad variable (pero modelo viejo, que no tiene la perilla del pote en el gatillo) y un Black&Decker 7950 también con velocidad variable...pero no taaaan variable (2900 a 3400 rpm).
El dimmer anduvo bien...al Skil le funciona casi como el control que trae de fábrica, pero al B&D poco es lo que le cambia la velocidad: aún al mínimo, donde el Skil ni se mueve, este va raaaapido (raaaroooo...por que el ángulo de conducción es muy pequeño)....y vá mas rápido si le doy mas manija. No sé como será el motor del B&D pero el dimmer no lo afecta.
De todas formas, el Skil es el que siempre uso en el soporte de "la mesa"...así que todo OK.


----------



## sebsjata

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Si se te ocurre alguna cosa de plastico que sirva, que no tenga que llevar a que la maquinen y que no me arranquen la cabeza....soy todo oídos.


Buscando por internet encontré estos cables de fibra óptica, €2.94 19% de DESCUENTO|Envío Gratis, Cable de fibra óptica PMMA, todo tipo de tamaños, 1,5mm a 10mm, guía de emisión lateral, iluminación de borde, reemplazo del Cable|Luces de fibra óptica|   - AliExpress vienen de diferentes grosores, pero creo que los mas gruesos solo iluminan por el contorno


----------



## DJ T3

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Bueee.....ya dejé listo el coso. Lo probé con una lámpara de 100W y anduvo perfecto. Ya mañana lo pruebo con el taladro, pero dudo que falle...aunque faltaría revisar cuanto hay que "achicar" el potenciómetro para evitar una zona muerta en el control (este pote dice ser de 500K...pero solo llega a 383K así que no debe ser taaanto y tengo un preset de 1M para poner en paralelo).
> Les dejo unas fotos:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 193285
> Ver el archivo adjunto 193286
> Al final, el cable es otro recicle....es un interlock (muy bueno) sin el conector IEC de una PC vieeeeeja y lo encontré revolviendo la caja de cables viejos. Como es de 3 x 0.75 para 4 A vá sobrado, sobre todo por que no son permanentes, así que ahí quedó.
> 
> *PD:* Y yo que creía que era muy bicho por usar la tapa y caja de luz de PVC...me encuentro en youtube a un chabón que lo hizo antes



Aca encontre buscando otra cosa, lo mismo que hiciste, pero muuucho mas *"baratito"*... 

Detailing Variador De Velocidad Amoladoras, Pulidoras, Etc.. - $ 2.899,69


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Aaaaaajajajaja!!!!!!
Se fueron al _diablo _!!!!!
Pero sabés que? Si lo haces sin reciclar y querés algo de ganancia, el que yo hice, solo de costo tendría algo de $900.00 o quizás un poco más....


----------



## DJ T3

Pero yo pense que de ganancia eran un cierto porcentaje del costo, pero un 200 o mas porciento, me parece una locura. Bah, cada uno hace lo que quiere, no? Yo preferiria el negocio y vender mucho (precios bajos) que querer tener ganancias con un solo aparato.

Por cierto. Encontraste o probaste algo para la luz piloto?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

No...al final tal vez use un neón chico que tengo guardado para al menos indicar que está alimentado. Un LED hace mucho bulto para conectar a 220 y no encontré nada que sirva de "guia de luz".


----------



## mcrven

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> La pregunta es: ¿Alguien sabe como se diluye/regenera/reconstituye el fondo blanco que está hecho un engrudo sin diluir??



En el bote original debería indicar solvente y diluyente... OJO que no es lo mismo...

En algunos casos es necesario reponer la RESINA base de la pintura y allí sí, que se complica el asunto.

OOOPSSS... Disculpen esto... no me percaté de la fecha de esa pregunta y no veo el botón de borrar...

Saludos...


----------



## malesi

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Eso me gusta y es lo mismo que quiero hacer en el ampli de 8 canales, pero no hay nada de plástico que sirva para hacerlo. Estuve averiguando y lo unico que suena razonable es comprar acrílico cilíndrico transparente, pero vale $1200 mas IVA, viene de 8mm x 1.20mts y hay que mandarlo a pedir.
> Si se te ocurre alguna cosa de plastico que sirva, que no tenga que llevar a que la maquinen y que no me arranquen la cabeza....soy todo oídos.



LLego tarde jje, yo me suelo comprar una lampara de fibra en los chinos, y ya esta fino fino


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

malesi dijo:


> LLego tarde jje, yo me suelo comprar una lampara de fibra en los chinos, y ya esta fino fino


Yo ya tengo una lámparas de esas en casa, pero las fibras son muuuuy delgadas para el objetivo buscado.


----------



## Jota Jota

Yo para guias de luz uso el LDT 3.0 a tan solo € 2


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Después de hacer el "upgrade" del soldador Yuspe me dí cuenta que en la mesa de trabajo me hacía falta una morsa pequeña para trabajos surtidos, por que usar la morsa del soporte del taladro era bastaaaante incómodo si no la iba a usar para sujetar algo a agujerear.
Viendo el interés lamentable que me está dando mercadopago por los pocos pesos que tengo ahí, decidí gastar las ultimas "ganancias" y comprar una morsa nº0 ó 1 que pintaba ser de un tamaño razonable para mis necesidades. Bue...no me alcanzaba para la morsa ... que han dado un gran salto en el hiper-inflado precio y requería que yo agregara un poco de tutuca, cosa que no estaba dispuesto a hacer.
Además, cada morsa 0 pesa mas o menos 4.5Kg, lo que me iba a desbalancear la mesa en el transporte (digo...la llevo abajo del brazo...por que esa era la idea). Apelando a mi alma de ratón empecé a revolver en casa el ultimo mueble que había limpiado con la patrona por que recordaba haber visto una caja que parecía ser de una morsa de la época del delincuente de Turquía con sucursal en La Rioja, así que revolví y revolví hasta que apareció .
La morsa me la había regalado mi esposa luego de un tour de compras en el TodoX2pesos y yo la había usado una o dos veces, por que era bastante violenta para sujetarse y yo no tenía mesa que me prestaran para trabajar.
Esta es la susodicha:

Es de tamaño pequeño, mas chica que la morsa nº0 (tiene 50mm de mordazas x 55mm de apertura) que para lo que yo suelo hacer parece ser suficiente. Lo que yo desconocía era que podía desprenderse el soporte en C (fijense la foto de la caja como venía armada) y quedar en dos mitades: la prensa en C que ahora es inútil y la morsa propiamente dicha que la voy a sujetar a la mesa de trabajo con dos bújeros de 8.5mm mas los tornillos dorados que se ven ahí.

Esta morsa, si bien es chinoska, no es un juguete como las otras mini-morsas que tengo. Las mordazas cierran a la perfección y son recambiables, el tornillo de cierre puede hacer mucha fuerza y no hay nada que se doble o cruja, y si bien no pesa 4.5kg...si pesa mas de dos. Así es la idea de poner la morsa:

Y voy a tener que "hundir" la cabeza de los tornillos por la parte de abajo (como hice con el soporte del taladro) para que las tuercas queden hacia arriba y sea fácil quitar la morsa en caso de trabajar sobre algo que necesite mas espacio.

Parece que solucioné el problema por $0.00 

Próximamente, la colocación


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Y ya quedó instalada y operativa   





Naaaa...no es la gran cosa pero ya la estuve usando y mostró su utilidad


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Habiendo hecho algunas consultas en el foro y siguiendo la opinión de @Fogonazo , me compré una soldadora inverter ESAB 142i... esta específicamente:









						Soldadora Inverter Handyarc 142i Esab + Careta Foxtter!!!  - $ 48.110
					

SOLDADORA INVERTER HANDY ARC 142i + 1 Careta Foxtter Opera POR907 fotosensibleGarantía 2 años de Esab Conarco.Fabricada con compuestos resistentes al fuego y resistentes al impacto.Gran portabilidad: modelo compacto con un manija reforzada para eltransporte.Panel simple y fácil de usar: ajuste...




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar
				




La verdad es que es una belleza como arranca el arco y como lo mantiene. Hice una prueba para soldar dos recortes de chapa negra del 16 a 90º para ver si podía soldarlos sin agujerear la chapa. Usé un electrodo 6013 de 2mm ajustado a 45 Amp (lo mínimo indicado) y quedó esto:

No tan mal considerando que soldé por el lado de afuera del ángulo de 90º y  que tengo que calibrar la máscara por que no veía un pomo. La próxima le voy a dar un poco mas de corriente por que el arco estaba medio corto, pero bueno...hasta que conozca la máquina tendré que gastar algunos electrodos más.


----------



## fwalsh

Linda compra Dr.Z. le paso un consejo de mi parte que utilizo para soldar chapas con espesor inferior a 2mm y es colocar un disipador de temperatura justo debajo de la zona a unir, puede ser un pedazo de hierro o lo que sea, eso ayuda a el enfriamiento del lugar cdonde se produce la soldadura y evita el famoso "soplido" que termina agujereando la chapa. Otro método es la conocida "soldadura punteando" formando una costura un punteo de electrodo al lado del otro, luego una buena limpieza con un disco flap, disipador abajo y... costura completa por arriba.
Salutes!


----------



## AntonioAA

En los +30 años que llevo intentando aprender a soldar , recien hace algunos que logro resultados apenas pasables .... Dicho esto indico que soldar chapa fina no es tarea facil . Sugiero como dijo arriba el amigo el "punteo" ... porque apenas se pasa un poco la temperatura haciendo cordón el agujero es muy molesto y dificil de arreglar !! 
Para esos usos están las MIG y TIG , pero son algo inaccesibles para nuestros esporadicos usos .
No es viable un perfil de aluminio con remaches "Pop" para eso???


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Naaaa.....si solo fué una prueba para ver si funcionaba la soldadora, por que llevaba 15 días de comprada y aún no la había probado.. y por las dudas tuviera que devolverla o reclamarla. Ahora sé que anda joya  
El otro problema es la máscara, por que el manual está en castellano pero es medio inentendible, así que me mandé como estaba reduciéndole un poco el delay de activación y subiendo otro poco la sensibilidad por que no iba a soldar con mucho amperaje. La historia es que no regulé el boton exterior...que el manual no dice para que sirve, y debe ser ese (digo yo) el que controla cuanto oscurece el vidrio...pero no lo ví por que la perilla se me había quedado en la caja... 
Si te fijás en la chapa, a la derecha, vas a ver que el cordón se me escapó hacia abajo...y eso es por que no veía por donde iba el electrodo, solo veía el arco muy atenuado pero nada alrededor.


----------



## EdgardoCas

No soy un superexperimentado, pero soldando con la inverter, con electrodos blandos y a baja potencia; para hacer "costuras" agrego alambre de fardo.  En youtube hay videos


----------



## fwalsh

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> La historia es que no regulé el boton exterior...que el manual no dice para que sirve, y debe ser ese (digo yo) el que controla cuanto oscurece el vidrio


La que poseo trae 3 controles, dos internos que son para el ajuste de sensibilidad y el de retardo y el externo que sirve para ajustar el oscurecimiento segun la norma DIN ( pongamosle ) de 9 a 13; en estado inactivo, o sea cuando no detecta la cantidad de UV suficiente como para activarse, debería estar en DIN 4.


----------



## AntonioAA

Una de las mias tiene 2 controles adentro ... cuando empece a notar que no atenuaba lo suficiente ( al no tener para cambiar pila ) compre otra con NINGUNO!! ... lo bueno es que pude cambiar la pila de la otra y andan muy parecido....
siempre maximo de sensibilidad y minimo de retardo ... cuido mis ojitos a lo loco!


----------



## Alexis0159

Como que el tema dejó de centrarse en el subwoofer  luego pasó a la repisa que por cierto me gusto bastante su acabado, yo use una caja acústica que estaba sin parlante para hacer una mini repisa a la cual ni la termine de acabar y la dejé así no más, aclaro que la barnicé .
Cabe destacar que no poseo herramientas de carpinteria, sólo elementos muy básicos.



y con respecto a subwoofers recuerdo haber hecho un band pass de 4to orden con un woofer común de 12 con 2 tachos de pintura y temblaban hasta las paredes incluso sonaba a mucha distancia actualmente lo tengo en un cajon acustico normal y ya no tiene ese sonido retumbón. 

Al woofer actualmente lo tengo parchado y sigue teniendo un sonido pasable en graves ya que es el uso que le doy, lo alimento con el amplificador tda7294 en bridge alimentado a 30+30v con un filtro pasabajos variable.


----------

